# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Koliko košta imati dijete?

## drng

Pozdrav svima, Zanima me koliko financijski košta imati dijete?Pošto imam tek 22 godine i nisam baš upućen u takve stvari pa me zanima koliko mjesečno izdvajate novaca za vaše dijete, nekakav prosjek?Cura je nezaposlena, ja imam solidnu plaću 1500€ imam vlastiti stan(nasljeđen od roditelja) dal je to dovoljno za 3 osobe+režije+auto... ode cijela plaća :Shock:   Inače dok sam bio sa roditeljima u stanu naučen sam bio svaki mjesec štedit 50% plaće jer nisam imao puno troškova.

Još me zanima za ovaj dječji doplatak, pošto radim za inozemnu kompaniju preko PC-a od kuće i imam otvoren račun vani, znači vodim se kao nezaposlen.Koliko bi onda mjesečno mogao dobit od doplatka, negdje sam pročitao 300 kuna dal je to istina?

Eto to bi bilo to...Ako još netko imam kakav savjet nek slobodno kaže.

----------


## zutaminuta

To ti je taman ako niste navikli na neke luksuze.

Ne, ne vodiš se kao nezaposlen. Odnosno, za doplatak moraš donijeti neki dokaz o svojim primanjima. To ide ako se ne varam preko porezne. Ako ne plaćaš porez ne želiš se grebati za tih 300 kn.

----------


## jelena.O

Cura prvu godinu života ima pravo na pkačeni  staž i 1663 kune

----------


## zutaminuta

Plus od HZZO-a jednokratna pomoć, i od grada također. To pokrije troškove recimo novih kolica i paketa platnenih pelena. Koje kasnije možete prodati na Njuškalu.

----------


## Sirius Black

1500 eura + 1600 kn porodiljne naknade je cca 13.000 kn mjesečno - puno više nego ima prosječna obitelj u RH. Mi smo četveročlana obitelj (djeca 8 i 5,5) , nemamo kredite i ne živimo luksuzno, ali ni ne štedimo na osnovnim stvarima. 6.500 kn nam je taman za pokriti sve troškove

----------


## gita75

Djete košta koliko imaš para. Sve potrebno se može kupiti novo ili rabljeno. Novih stvari isto ima po različitim cijenama. Mi imamo troje djece, oboje radimo, imamo zajedno manja primanja od tebe, nismo u dugovima, ali ni ne štedimo. Sve što trebam kratkotrajno kupim rabljeno, imam razgranatu mrežu za razmjene dječje odjeće i obuće. Naravno, mogla bi mjesečno potrošiti i duplo više, ali kad nemam onda ne trošim.

----------


## tangerina

mala djeca ne koštaju puno, pogotovo ako se ne raskalašiš sa kupovanjem novih kolica, krevetića, i ostalih stvari koje ustvari trebaju jako kratko, nego tražiš polovne
Ako poznaješ ljude koji imaju dijete od npr 2-3 godine, vjerojatno umiru od želje da nekome uvale ogradicu, krevetić, madrac, viper, hranilicu, kadicu... pa i robicu. S današnjom pameti, skoro ništa od toga ne bih kupovala novo, to tako kratko treba za tolike novce, poslije ti samo smeta. 
Kako djeca rastu, troškovi se povećavaju, kasnije je teže naslijediti robicu, jer se dosta toga podere, treba svako malo kupovati cipele, pa kad krenu u školu knjige, pribor školski, neki sport, jezik, aktivnosti... bolje ni ne računati puno, ali točno je da djeca koštaju onoliko koliok imaš. 
Nas četvero živi sa primjetno manjim primanjima od ovih koje navodiš, a većina ljudi u zemlji i sa triput manjim. Još ako za nekoliko godina i cura počne radit..

I znam da nije tema za prodikovanje, ali meni osobno je moralno upitno tražiti tristo kuna dječjeg doplatka pored takvih primanja. To je namijenjeno onima koji imaju vrlo mala primanja i kojima tih 300kn znači puno više nego vama. Al svakom na njegovu dušu.

----------


## Peterlin

tangerina me prestigla...

Imati dijete je cjeloživotni projekt. Slažem se da je najlakše s malima. Ova primanja nisu problem - to je sve ok uz uvjet da čovjek nema megalomanska očekivanja.

----------


## sss

Da prepričam jednu anegdotu od prije puno godina, mjesto događanja: na Jadranu.
Sreli se naš čovjek (kraj njega troje djece) i turist nijemac (kraj njega Mercedes) i lagano časkaju. 
Kaže naš: ''Lijep vam je auto. Ali to bi za mene bio veliki luksuz.''
Odgovara nijemac: ''A ne, gospodine. Nije ovo luksuz. Troje djece je luksuz.''
 :Smile: 
I u velikoj mjeri se slažem s gore rečenim da dijete košta koliko možeš i imaš. Jer ako imaš puno, više stvari ti je dostupno i čine ti se neophodne. Ne samo materijalne, već i razne aktivnosti, edukacije i sl.

----------


## spajalica

> mala djeca ne koštaju puno, pogotovo ako se ne raskalašiš sa kupovanjem novih kolica, krevetića, i ostalih stvari koje ustvari trebaju jako kratko, nego tražiš polovne
> Ako poznaješ ljude koji imaju dijete od npr 2-3 godine, vjerojatno umiru od želje da nekome uvale ogradicu, krevetić, madrac, viper, hranilicu, kadicu... pa i robicu. S današnjom pameti, skoro ništa od toga ne bih kupovala novo, to tako kratko treba za tolike novce, poslije ti samo smeta. 
> Kako djeca rastu, troškovi se povećavaju, kasnije je teže naslijediti robicu, jer se dosta toga podere, treba svako malo kupovati cipele, pa kad krenu u školu knjige, pribor školski, neki sport, jezik, aktivnosti... bolje ni ne računati puno, ali točno je da djeca koštaju onoliko koliok imaš. 
> Nas četvero živi sa primjetno manjim primanjima od ovih koje navodiš, a većina ljudi u zemlji i sa triput manjim. Još ako za nekoliko godina i cura počne radit..
> 
> I znam da nije tema za prodikovanje, ali meni osobno je moralno upitno tražiti tristo kuna dječjeg doplatka pored takvih primanja. To je namijenjeno onima koji imaju vrlo mala primanja i kojima tih 300kn znači puno više nego vama. Al svakom na njegovu dušu.


Potpisujem tang narocito u zadnjem dijelu.

----------


## kajsa

ako ce studirati, onda cca 100.000 € po djetetu

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Hrva...3/Default.aspx

----------


## zutaminuta

Baš čitam ovo, i evo, redom, s moje strane. Vodim evidenciju svojih kupovina pa je ovo prilično točno:

kolica, s Njuškala (tu je i AS) = 540 kn, 
kada, Njuškalo = 80 kn (trajat će do 3. godine)
platnene pelene = 980
nosiljke dvije = 267
odjeća = 1200
tetre, ručnici, dekice = 590
kreme i ulja = cca 100 kn
izdajalica & bočica = cca 450 kn
ostalo (škarice, četka, za zubiće, baby gym i sl) = 950 kn
dude ne kupujem, šampon dobili u bolnici mini uzorak, mlijeko ne trebamo, a krevet ćemo uzeti kasnije - sada spava sa mnom, cipelice joj još ne trebaju
struja porasla duplo, a to je nekih 100 kn, godišnje 1200 kn
*TOTAL = 6357 kn*, a mogla sam uštedjeti još

... jer dosta stvari nije bilo potrebno. Primjer: hrpa tetri, preko 30 komada, a koristim ih svega 5-10 jer svaki drugi-treći dan peremo rublje. Plastične pelene. S dekicama sam fulala naveliko. Jedna ljetna nova, a preskupa (230 kn), druge dvije s oglasa, a loša tkanina.
Izdajalica mi definitivno nije trebala nova novcata iz DM-a. Mogla sam uzeti preko Njuškala. Preskupo je to, a niš, malo plastike.

To je samo do 4. mjeseca. Za kasnije ne znam. Javim se opet  kroz neko vrijeme.

----------


## Apsu

MM i ja smo se zezali da dijete ništa ne košta nego još zaradiš na njemu. Od grada, od države, pa novci od gostiju itd. 
Ja sam svu robicu nasljedila tako da mu do danas nisam ništa novo kupila. Platnene pelene sam dobila poklonjene tu na rodi i kasnije sam ih skupila toliko da sam ih poklonila dalje. 
Kinderbet su kupili baka i deda, isto rabljen. Dojila sam, i vjerujem da je to velika ušteda jer nema bočica, duda, sterilizatora, zamjenskog mlijeka.

Jedino na što sam stvarno pazila je da uzmem kvalitetnu autosjedalicu, i na to mi je otišlo oko 2000 kuna, ali tek nakon djetetovih godinu dana, do tad sam imala posuđenu kvalitetnu.

Dakle, ako se ima robica ( a često ljudi poklanjaju robicu na njuškalu ili se da čut negdje drugde, robica se i posudi jer bebe brzo rastu i skoro se ne isplati kupovati novo jer je kao novo), kupe se rabljena kolica, doji se i koriste se platnene pelene, imati malo dijete nije skupo. 

Kasnije, hrana vjerujem kao i dok vas je dvoje, (jedino se nekako prirodno počne kupovati zdravija hrana jer želiš dijete hraniti zdravo  :Smile:  ), a sad vrtić, škola, odjeća koju zahtjevaju da moraju imati... to ću malo kasnije saznati koliko košta  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Eh, da, zaboravila sam dodati da kašice nećemo kupovati. Radit ćemo od doma, u mikseru, bez konzervansa i aditiva.

----------


## seni

Ja izjavu: radim za vanjsku firmu, imam račun otvoren vani, ali se eto vodim kao nezaposlen, pa eto, kako mogu dobiti nešto sto mi ne pripada, nalazim strašnom.

----------


## LEIRmam

Ajme, zutaminuta bravo za evidenciju!  :Naklon:  Baš sve su cure točno rekle, dijete košta koliko novca imaš, a u današnje vrijeme zaista se čovjek snađe oko puno toga i puno toga kupi za vrlo malo novca. Naravno, ovisi i o tome koliko je nekome prihvatljivo uzeti nešto što je već koristilo drugo dijete, ali nismo svi isti. I mene je osobno malo piklo onih 300,00 dječjeg doplatka... Nisam ga nikada tražila, nije mi palo na pamet, dok god sam ja ta koja može potpomoći druge i dati drugima, ne pada mi na pamet uzimati takav novac. Ali opet, nismo svi isti...

----------


## sillyme

Evo recimo mi smo ove jeseni od obuce kupili curi cizme, tenisice za tjelesni, tenisice za sport (ne mogu biti iste), papuce, tople jesenske cipele a sinu papuce, tenisice za van i tenisice za sport. To je sve bilo u devetom. Cijena? Odbijam zbrojiti  :Grin: 
+ Vrtic, boravak, prehrana, odjeca, sport, skolski pribor, igracke, pokloni za rodjendane... svaki mjesec.
Bebe su ultra jeftine spram ovih vecih, a kazu mi da to s godinama jos vise raste.

----------


## miffy34

Kao prvo,zbog varanja i izvlačenja novaca od države,a državu činimo svi mi, nam je teak i ljepo u njoj...mislim stvarno grozno razmišljanje nekog ko pristojno živi od iznadprosječne plaće,kako uzeti 300kn i sva prava kao nezaposlen.
Znači,ti državi ni ne plaćaš porez,garant imaš besplatno dopunsko i kaj još?
Nije te bar malo sramota?

----------


## zasad skulirana

troll alert... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kaae

To raise a child born in 2013 to the age of 18, it will cost a middle-income couple just over *$245,000*,  according to newly released estimates from the U.S. Department of  Agriculture. That's up $4,260, or almost 2%, from the year before.

To kaze Google za nase americke prilike. Pojma nemam gdje smo mi. Trosim kad imam, manje kad nemam.

----------


## LEIRmam

> troll alert...


E baš sam to i ja pomislila  :Wink:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma žene, ima 22 godine, svijest da je korištenje socijalnih prava bez potrebe dolazi kasnije. Ili iz kućnog odgoja, kojeg ovdje, čini se, nema.

Dijete košta vrlo malo. Cure su već rekle - oprema se kupi rabljena u super stanju, nova je nerealno skupa.
Odjeća se isto naslijedi, a kasnije se čovjek izvješti pa djeci kupi novu obuću i donje rublje. Eventualno koji komad odjeće u Lidlu.
Poskupljuje grijanje zimi - bar je nama, jer s djecom treba stan ugrijati.
Struja za perilicu i sušilicu, bar je tako kod nas.
Prvu godinu smo MM i ja jeli većinom hranu iz dostave jer nismo mogli skupit sat vremena da skuhamo i pojedemo nešto u miru.
Kasnije priča poskupljuje, al do tada si već isprogramiran da si obitelj, pa se više ne sjećaš da si funkcionirao drugačije.

Ako nemaš kredit ili podstanarstvo, ne brini za troškove. Možete vi to.

----------


## pikula

A koliko košta tvoju curu imat tebe tako pametnog? Nije čudo da ne radi.

----------


## zasad skulirana

viđi pikule što je oštra,ko' bi reko.... :Grin:

----------


## ZaraMia

Ja ne razumijem šta ste napale na dečka. Mlad je i ne zna neke stvari , i ja sam isto mlada rodila i isto me zanimalo šta ću i koliko dobiti od države jer ako na to imam pravo , zašto ne ? Uvijek nešto treba za bebu i nikad nije dosta. Kako je jedna cura napisala da ne želi dječji , jer da ima drugih kojima je to potrebnije. Kome ? Cigićkama koje si naštancaju 10 ero isto tako budućih neradnika , i žive od toga ?? Ma dajte molim vas , ako na to imaju pravo , zašto bi odbili , ne kužim nepotrebno moraliziranje. Zašto ne bi uzeli od države (koja ionako sve nas pljačka) nešto na što imaju pravo ?

----------


## ZaraMia

Mi imamo primanja oko 5500 kn mjesečno , +dvije cure. Kad sve kupimo šta nam treba za njih i platimo režije , ostane nam jako malo , ustvari nedovoljno za pristojan život cijeli mjesec. I ovih 300 kuna , odnosno u mom slučaju 600 itekako dobro dođe i nisam luda da to ne bih tražila zbog nekog glupog moraliziranja. Od toga se drage moje ne živi.

----------


## tanja37

Trol

----------


## zutaminuta

ZaraMia, on je utajio porez, a za ostvarenje doplatka mu treba potvrda da je nezaposlen. Kako je sada dosta državnih sustava umreženo mislim da mu ne treba 1) kazna za netočne podatke podnešene HZMO-u, zatim 2) kazna za utaju poreza.

----------


## LEIRmam

Zaramia, ne koriste samo kako ih ti nazivaš "Cigićke" dodatak, naravno da svatko od nas ima svoju moralnu crtu sa koje može skrenuti kada osjeti da mu je potreba. Ali baš ovako javno iznijeti konstataciju da ne plaćaš porez državi, imaš prilično velika primanja, STAMBENO SI SITUIRAN i još tražiš savjet na roditeljskom forumu kako prevariti državu?! Ništa drugo nego trol... Nadam se bar... Uostalom, uz malu "jezikovu juhu" na koju naravno da i mi imamo pravo, dobio je i konkretne savjete, pa prema tome ne vidim problem.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne znam zašto mislite da je trol.

----------


## sirius

> Mi imamo primanja oko 5500 kn mjesečno , +dvije cure. Kad sve kupimo šta nam treba za njih i platimo režije , ostane nam jako malo , ustvari nedovoljno za pristojan život cijeli mjesec. I ovih 300 kuna , odnosno u mom slučaju 600 itekako dobro dođe i nisam luda da to ne bih tražila zbog nekog glupog moraliziranja. Od toga se drage moje ne živi.


pa vi po primanjima imate pravo na DD i bez muljanja (ali ne u iznosu od 300 kn po djetetu, nego 100 ili 200 . Nisam sigurna koliko tocno.)

----------


## sirius

> Ja ne razumijem šta ste napale na dečka. Mlad je i ne zna neke stvari , i ja sam isto mlada rodila i isto me zanimalo šta ću i koliko dobiti od države jer ako na to imam pravo , zašto ne ? Uvijek nešto treba za bebu i nikad nije dosta. Kako je jedna cura napisala da ne želi dječji , jer da ima drugih kojima je to potrebnije. Kome ? Cigićkama koje si naštancaju 10 ero isto tako budućih neradnika , i žive od toga ?? Ma dajte molim vas , ako na to imaju pravo , zašto bi odbili , ne kužim nepotrebno moraliziranje. Zašto ne bi uzeli od države (koja ionako sve nas pljačka) nešto na što imaju pravo ?


osim prava, ljudi imaju i obaveze. Ne ide jedno bez drugog.

----------


## zutaminuta

ZaraMia, bez poreza i ostalih davanja vi bi isto imali kao on mjesečna primanja, negdje preko 10 tisuća kuna.

----------


## ZaraMia

Pardon, ja stvarno čitam ko muha bez glave , nisam uopće registrirala da ne plaća porez. E to je onda druga priča , ako ti ne plaćaš svoje obaveze , onda ne možeš od države očekivat isto jer nemaš na to pravo, a cura može dobivati porodiljni godinu dana (naravno ako je zdravstveno osigurana i ako ima boravak u HR duže od 3 godine). Pa s tim porodiljnim primanja su vam i više nego dovoljna za jedno dijete.

----------


## Kaae

> Ja ne razumijem šta ste napale na dečka. Mlad je i ne zna neke stvari , i ja sam isto mlada rodila i isto me zanimalo šta ću i koliko dobiti od države jer ako na to imam pravo , zašto ne ? Uvijek nešto treba za bebu i nikad nije dosta. Kako je jedna cura napisala da ne želi dječji , jer da ima drugih kojima je to potrebnije. Kome ? Cigićkama koje si naštancaju 10 ero isto tako budućih neradnika , i žive od toga ?? Ma dajte molim vas , ako na to imaju pravo , zašto bi odbili , ne kužim nepotrebno moraliziranje. Zašto ne bi uzeli od države (koja ionako sve nas pljačka) nešto na što imaju pravo ?


Bljak, ovaj komentar o nastancavanju neradnika.

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je problematična cirkularna logika. _"Varat ću jer varaju svi, a svi varaju jer to ionako rade svi, pa i ja."_

----------


## pikula

sori, ali mene čim netko pita koliko košta dijete prođe užas. Pa jel te netko pita tim riječima koliko te košta baka ili najbolja frendica, a možda jednoj plaćaš dom, a drugoj kave ili zbog nje imaš skupe pramenove lol zezam se
Znam da treba pobrojati troškove i biti informiran i razuman, ali malo birat riječi kad se radi o djeci barem na roditeljskom forumu, djeca se ne štancaju, romi aku su hrvatski državljani imaju sva prava kao i ti, a i na voljene osobe ne vješamo etikete s cijenom.
Dobro možda ponekad mužu kažeš da ne mlati čokolade ko da rastu na drvetu ili kćeri da se skine s mobilnog interneta, ali da pomisliš ti me koštaš toliko i toliko i  uštedit ću ako te hranim samo grahom i rižom.... Daaaj i to netko situiran na toplom i suhom..

----------


## ZaraMia

Kaae , ne razumijem zašto bi moj komentar bio BLJAK. Ja imam pravo na svoje mišljenje, isto tako i iznijet ga tu na forumu. To sam napisala jer to je tak , ne znam nijednu ROMSKU obitelj koja ima manje od četvero djece a hvala Bogu u mom gradu kao i općenito u HR ih ima na tisuće, i većina ih ništa ne radi nego djecu i žive od države. Tako da stvarno ne kužim šta je sporno ili bljak u mom komentaru , to šta sam napisala da štancaju djecu ? Pa kad to i rade , i to na račun nas poreznih obveznika, drugog izraza za to nema.

----------


## pikula

Pa bolje da imaju djecu nego bezobrazne babe

----------


## ZaraMia

I jedini taj njihov način života može biti bljak , nikako moj komentar.

----------


## sirius

Slazem se pikula.


ZaraMia , zakon je jednak za sve. I ti mozes roditi jos par komada djece , pa zivjeti na racun drugih koji placaju porez ako ne zaradujes dovoljno. PS: porez se placa sa svakom kupljenom stvari, ne postoji samo porez na dohodak.

----------


## sirius

> I jedini taj njihov način života može biti bljak , nikako moj komentar.


Tvoj komentar je " bljak" prema Cigicima , ili Romskom narodu , kako ti je draze.

----------


## Mojca

> Kaae , ne razumijem zašto bi moj komentar bio BLJAK. Ja imam pravo na svoje mišljenje, isto tako i iznijet ga tu na forumu. To sam napisala jer to je tak , ne znam nijednu ROMSKU obitelj koja ima manje od četvero djece a hvala Bogu u mom gradu kao i općenito u HR ih ima na tisuće, i većina ih ništa ne radi nego djecu i žive od države. Tako da stvarno ne kužim šta je sporno ili bljak u mom komentaru , to šta sam napisala da štancaju djecu ? Pa kad to i rade , i to na račun nas poreznih obveznika, drugog izraza za to nema.


E vidiš, moja susjeda Romkinja, ima jedno dijete. I ne želi imati više. A dolazi iz velike obitelji. 
Da, i ja živim u kvartu gdje ima baš puno Roma. I ova mlada žena radi, ide na posao... muž isto. Dakle, porezni su obveznici. 

Tko tebi brani da i sama ne napraviš isto... štancaš djecu i živiš na račun poreznih obveznika. Tad ti ne bi bilo BLJAK, bio bi to tvoj izbor i korištenje mogućnosti koju ti država daje.

----------


## ZaraMia

Tvoja susjeda je jedna na sto njih koji rade , velika većina nijh živi od države kao što rekoh , i sve bi ih trebalo protjerati van kao što su to napravile neke zemlje EU, npr Francuska. Ova bi zemlja onda bila puno bolja za život i ljudi ne bi postavljali pitanja tipa ovog koliko košta imati dijete. To je moj stav i moje mišljenje a da li se vi s tim slažete ili ne , vaša stvar.

----------


## tangerina

> sori, ali mene čim netko pita koliko košta dijete prođe užas. Pa jel te netko pita tim riječima koliko te košta baka ili najbolja frendica, a možda jednoj plaćaš dom, a drugoj kave ili zbog nje imaš skupe pramenove lol zezam se
> Znam da treba pobrojati troškove i biti informiran i razuman, ali malo birat riječi kad se radi o djeci barem na roditeljskom forumu, djeca se ne štancaju, romi aku su hrvatski državljani imaju sva prava kao i ti, a i na voljene osobe ne vješamo etikete s cijenom.
> Dobro možda ponekad mužu kažeš da ne mlati čokolade ko da rastu na drvetu ili kćeri da se skine s mobilnog interneta, ali da pomisliš ti me koštaš toliko i toliko i  uštedit ću ako te hranim samo grahom i rižom.... Daaaj i to netko situiran na toplom i suhom..


x
inače, pitanje pretpostavljam drugačije zvuči onima koji su godinama u MPO, čula sam izraz i "eno moje dvije jahte spavaju u krevetiću"

nema puno smisla razmišljat o tome, niti razumijem to vođenje kalkulacije. novce zarađujemo da bi ih potrošili na ono do čega nam je stalo.

----------


## sirius

Trebalo bi neke druge " potjerati " van , ako se mene pita.

----------


## cvijeta73

> nema puno smisla razmišljat o tome, niti razumijem to vođenje kalkulacije. novce zarađujemo da bi ih potrošili na ono do čega nam je stalo.


x




> to raise a child born in 2013 to the age of 18, it will cost a middle-income couple just over $245,000, according to newly released estimates from the U.S. *Department of Agriculture.*


biće i u vas najviše na hranu ode, kad su baš oni išli računati kolko košta odgoj djeteta  :lool:

----------


## Uh-puh

> Slazem se pikula.
> 
> 
> ZaraMia , zakon je jednak za sve. I ti mozes roditi jos par komada djece , pa zivjeti na racun drugih koji placaju porez ako ne zaradujes dovoljno. PS: porez se placa sa svakom kupljenom stvari, ne postoji samo porez na dohodak.


Ona cini mi se ne misli na zakon, nego na moral, etiku i tako to. Ni meni nije ok praviti hrpu djece ako nemas love za njih. Mislim, kome je? Je da je to njihova odluka i svatko odnosi svoje, al meni to isto nije ok. E sad, meni ovo moje "nije mi ok" nije bas toliko daleko od zarinog "bljak". Da je zena znala (a trebala je znati :Smile: ) da da ce dobiti komentare "ajme kako se izrazavas" umjesto: da zaramia kuzimo da ti to nije ok iliti bljak :Smile: , sigurno bi ga drugacije formulirala :Smile: . 

A kritzirati forumasice bez nekih ocitih zlih namjera je ok? Meni je npr.  to bljak. Isto kao sto je zaramia mogla napisati diplomatskiji post, tako du i odgovori na njega mogli biti diplomatskiji. Mislim, ne znam meni Zarin post nije zlonamjeran. Kaze sto je.
Mislim smijesno. to kaj mali pita koliko kostaju djeca...pa jel ne kostaju? Kostaju! I mi im dajemo maksimum i od srca. Al opet kostaju. I kaj je toliko opako u toj rijeci!? Pa nije napisao : joj bogek, u sta sam se uvalio?! Znam da kosta, al ja ne bi dao, jer mislim da kosta bezobrazni puno...blabla. Spasavajte! Pa ima 22 godine. Ma di su meni misli bile sa 22....sigurno blize onome koliko ja kostam.

A mozda je i trol.

----------


## LEIRmam

U mom susjedstvu živi nekoliko ROMSKIH (nipošto CIGIĆKIH) obitelji, otac jedne od tih radi cijeli dan kod privatnika u autopraoni, zaradi puno, ali stalno je odsutan. Majka je doma. Imaju 4 djece. Po čemu se razlikuju od bilo koje prosječne obitelji "plave krvi"? Nebi vjerovala koliko je "cigiću" koji želi raditi teže naći posao od lijene propalice prave boje kože... Ne treba generalizirati, pogotovo ne na roditeljskom forumu, gdje smo svi slabi na djecu, a neki ih imaju i više od 4-5...

----------


## sirius

Moral i etika?
sto je nemoralno u cinjenici da neka obitelj odluci imati velik broj djece? Pa cak i onda kada zive od djecjeg doplatka i skupljanja sekundarnih sirovina. Mozda je to njima dovoljno. Sasvim sigurno ta cinjenica da imaju manje novaca nego vecina ne znaci da ne vole ili nisu zeljeli svoju djecu.

----------


## LEIRmam

Koliko košta dijete... A koliko ga košta njegova nezaposlena cura? A koliko on sam košta? Koliko bi koštao kućni ljubimac?! Ma, bezveze... Potpis na Pikulu!

----------


## Uh-puh

Pa i to se moze pitati :Smile:

----------


## LEIRmam

Naravno da može, svašta se danas može, ali na forumu ovog tipa mora biti svjestan mogućih kritika :Wink: . Makar ja i dalje mislim da trola :Smile:

----------


## Sirius Black

> romi aku su hrvatski državljani imaju sva prava kao i ti


Imaju više prava  :Smile:

----------


## Trina

Meni je taj izraz "štancanje" odvratan.

A djeca koštaju puno. Malo kad su bebe a kad narastu onda te oderu do gole kože.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nemoralno je to što su svjesni (ili vjerojatnije nisu) da im neće moći priuštiti niti osnovno, da će im djeca biti gladna i bosa, pa i zanemarivana. Od ljubavi se ne živi, a kada netko nema na listi prioriteta dobrobit svoje djece to znači, bar što se mene tiče, da ih u principu i ne voli.

Sada da ne graknete da biti siromašan ne znači ne voljeti djecu. Pazite, ne govorim o nekome tko je ostao bez posla i odjednom se ne može snaći već o ekipi (a to ne moraju biti i nisu samo Romi) koja je godinama, desetljećima u bijedi, ovise o socijali, i svejedno se odlučuju za djecu. Ako se može uopće reći da je to stvar odluke. Prije je stvar nemara, neinformiranosti, itd.

Pazite, meni je žena u sobi u rodilištu rekla da ne zna što će, ima već šesto dijete, ne može više tako, a muž joj ne dozvoljava pilule jer je to kemija, loše. Srećom, oni su situirano pa je problem samo to što je njoj napor imati šestero djece. Kako bi im bilo da su na socijali? Djeci najgore.

----------


## ZaraMia

Uh-puh potpuno se slažem sa tvojim komentarom.  :Wink:  ja sam samo prokomentirala situaciju kako ju ja vidim a ako se nekima ovdje ne sviđa moj stav/ne slažu se samnom, njihov problem.

----------


## Marija

Voljela bih baš znati koliko nas porezne obveznike uistinu koštaju ta "naštancana" romska djeca. 

Recimo, u korelaciji s preskupim satovima bivšeg premijera. Ili novim voznim parkom naše Vlade. 
Osobno radije plaćam za socijalnu mrežu, pa makar korisnici nisu najodgovornije osobe na svijetu.

----------


## ZaraMia

Marija , pa ja ne plaćam rado za socijalnu mrežu, za nekog tko je toliko neodgovoran da ne želi radit , nego radije radi hrpu djece koja će kad odrastu biti isti kao roditelji jer neće imati za osnovne životne potrebe kao što je školovanje, a samim time postat će socijalan slučaj na teret državi i poreznim obveznicima.

----------


## ZaraMia

Mislim da smo svi skrenuli sa teme.

----------


## zutaminuta

Sad ću izazvati sablazan, ali meni je nemoralnije iz vlastite lijenosti oslanjati se na to da ćeš kroz djecu dobivati lake pare, na uštrb njihova zdravlja, sigurnosti, edukacije, perspektive, nego li to što si je kriminalac na uštrb građana odlučio osigurati svoje i potrebe svoje djece. Što je gore? Izdati vlastito dijete ili vlastiti narod?

Zara, naslov je koliko košta dijete. Valjda možemo i generalno raspraviti.

----------


## sirius

> Marija , pa ja ne plaćam rado za socijalnu mrežu, za nekog tko je toliko neodgovoran da ne želi radit , nego radije radi hrpu djece koja će kad odrastu biti isti kao roditelji jer neće imati za osnovne životne potrebe kao što je školovanje, a samim time postat će socijalan slučaj na teret državi i poreznim obveznicima.


A ti pouzdano znas da ce sva ta silna djeca biti propali slucajevi ? Mozda tome i sluzi socijana mreza, da im pruzi priliku da to ne budu. Onda dolazimo do toga tko bi uopce trebao imati socijalne povlastice, kad tako postavimo stvari malo drugacije prica izgleda. Onda postaje upitno da li se trebamo ( kao drustvo) brinuti i o ostalim socijalno ugrozenim kategorijama.

----------


## sirius

> Sad ću izazvati sablazan, ali meni je nemoralnije iz vlastite lijenosti oslanjati se na to da ćeš kroz djecu dobivati lake pare, na uštrb njihova zdravlja, sigurnosti, edukacije, perspektive, nego li to što si je kriminalac na uštrb građana odlučio osigurati svoje i potrebe svoje djece. Što je gore? Izdati vlastito dijete ili vlastiti narod?
> 
> Zara, naslov je koliko košta dijete. Valjda možemo i generalno raspraviti.


Svašta...

----------


## zutaminuta

Socijalno trebaju imati naravno oni koji si sami ne mogu priskrbiti životne potrepštine, ali treba li ovisnost o socijali poticati?

----------


## tangerina

> Voljela bih baš znati koliko nas porezne obveznike uistinu koštaju ta "naštancana" romska djeca. 
> 
> Recimo, u korelaciji s preskupim satovima bivšeg premijera. Ili novim voznim parkom naše Vlade. 
> Osobno radije plaćam za socijalnu mrežu, pa makar korisnici nisu najodgovornije osobe na svijetu.


čak štoviše, ja bih dala novaca baš za tu djecu, za program ili instituciju koja bi im pokušala pružiti šanse jednake većinskoj djeci

nevjerojatno mi je ovo razmišljanje, kao da su ti ljudi razmišljali hoće li studirat stomatologiju ili "štancat djecu" i odlučili se za ovo drugo

Istovremeno, brojna su istraživanja pokazala da većina ljudi ne bi zaposlila Rome, ne bi im iznajmila stan itd..

----------


## pulinka

LOL nedavno sam čula u prolazu kako se poznanica (radi manikir, nadogradnju noktiju i sl.) hvali kako su joj najbolje mušterije upravo svi ti "nezaposleni" primaoci socijalne pomoći koji zapravo rade u inostranstvu, ili im tamo radi neko od rodbine. 

Romskih porodica znam baš dosta, i dobar deo njih ima samo jedno ili dva deteta. Obično bar jedan roditelj radi, nekad i oba. Daleko od toga da svi primaju socijalnu pomoć. 

Iako verujem da je tema samo trolovanje, čula sam slične kalkulacije od svoje nekad vrlo bliske prijateljice, kada mi je mrtva ozbiljna objašnjavala kako ne može sebi da priušti više od jednog deteta, jer su deca vrlo skupa (da ne idem u detalje, njene materijalne prilike su bile i ostale tako stabilne da bi mogla u nepomućenom obilju podići bar troje dece - ali svaki izgovor je dobar ako čovek nema volje i želje...).

----------


## pulinka

> Socijalno trebaju imati naravno oni koji si sami ne mogu priskrbiti životne potrepštine, ali treba li ovisnost o socijali poticati?


Ja bi volela da mi se pojasni ovo "poticati"? Ne tražim prevod reči, nego objašnjenje.
Šta bi trebalo, sterilisati nakon odr. broja dece? to je već oprobana strategija u nekim zemljama.

----------


## zutaminuta

Socijalna pomoć je tu da baš ne umru od gladi pred našim nogama, da ne možemo reći da nismo napravili ništa i da operemo savjest. Nedovoljna je da se dijete bolje obrazuje, osim ako ono ne uloži nadljudske napore jer na kraju dana kada si gladan ni mozak ne radi pa sve i da hoćeš polugladan ne možeš učiti kao sito dijete.

@pulinka, vidi Mojcine komentare na ovu temu.

----------


## cvijeta73

Ako je  i trol, nije se sigurno nadao ovakvoj poslastici od razvoja teme. Romi vs ćaća!

----------


## sirius

> Ako je  i trol, nije se sigurno nadao ovakvoj poslastici od razvoja teme. Romi vs ćaća!


Super, kaj ne? :Grin:

----------


## tangerina

da, baš je popcorn, iako bi se dalo naživcirat na njoj koliko hoćeš, al nisam od volje večeras  :Grin: 

pa da bacim još jednu kost, evo kod mene čistačica na poslu ima 4ero djece o kojima ne brine nikako, a bar zadnje dvoje znam da nije željela. Ali kad je otišla u bolnicu da bi se raspitala o abortusu, rekli su joj da to košta 5000kn. Koje ona naravno nije imala.

E sad, tko je tu odgovoran za taj dječji doplatak, takozvane lake pare (još uvijek pričamo o 300kn mjesečno?)?

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae , ne razumijem zašto bi moj komentar bio BLJAK. Ja imam pravo na svoje mišljenje, isto tako i iznijet ga tu na forumu. To sam napisala jer to je tak , ne znam nijednu ROMSKU obitelj koja ima manje od četvero djece a hvala Bogu u mom gradu kao i općenito u HR ih ima na tisuće, i većina ih ništa ne radi nego djecu i žive od države. Tako da stvarno ne kužim šta je sporno ili bljak u mom komentaru , to šta sam napisala da štancaju djecu ? Pa kad to i rade , i to na račun nas poreznih obveznika, drugog izraza za to nema.


Pa odvratan je izraz. Govoris o ljudskim bicima, ne o fotokopirnom stroju koji stanca stranice. 

Svasta se dogadja 'na racun' poreznih obveznika. To je jednostavno tako u uredjenim drustvima. I super da je.

----------


## Kaae

> x
> 
> 
> 
> biće i u vas najviše na hranu ode, kad su baš oni išli računati kolko košta odgoj djeteta


 :lool: 

Ma zdravstvo i skolovanje, covjece.  :scared:

----------


## pulinka

> @pulinka, vidi Mojcine komentare na ovu temu.


Videla, zahvaljujem.

----------


## Kaae

A ako cemo o broju djece koji treba ovisiti o imovinskom statusu, onda hebi ga. Ne stoji niti jedan odgovor na ovoj temi jer nitko nije napisao brojcanu vrijednost.

Sto ti znaci sto jedna napise da je dijete jeftino, a druga da je skupo. Koliko je to para? Koliko djece si svaka od nas moze onda priustiti, a po tom nekom ... upravo izmisljenom ... kriteriju? Samo onoliko koliko mozes financijski podnijeti, a bez da zagrabis u novac poreznih obveznika? Za koga je onda socijalna pomoc, samo za one koji su opravdano ostali bez posla/primanja NAKON sto su rodili djecu? 

Tesko da bi to funkcioniralo, zar ne?

----------


## ZaraMia

Kaae, slažem se s tobom u zadnjem komentaru , ali opet kažem da nije u redu da se to radi. Onda bi svi tako mogli , napraviti po 6ero djece i živjet na teret državi. Ispada da smo svi mi koji radimo i radom zarađujemo za život budale, a dotični o kojima pričamo su pametni i njima treba pomoć jel. E pa meni je to grozno.

----------


## Mima

Meni je najbolja fora što i ti primaš dječji doplatak  :Confused:

----------


## lidać2

Mi da imamo tolika primanja zivjeli bi ko kraljevi...iako nama sada nista ne fali a imamo skoro duplo manje...
covjek jednostavno treba znati rasporediti novce...

----------


## zutaminuta

> Ako je  i trol, nije se sigurno nadao ovakvoj poslastici od razvoja teme. Romi vs ćaća!


Ne. Ja nisam rekla Romi vs. Ivo, već bilo tko tko jednostavno ne haje kako će mu biti vlastitoj djeci, u bijedi, te neodgovorno radi još djece.
A to vrlo jasno nisu samo Romi.

----------


## pulinka

> Meni je najbolja fora što i ti primaš dječji doplatak


LOL pa stvarno  :Laughing: ?

----------


## čokolada

Šteta što nema Deaedi  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> Šteta što nema Deaedi


Nije jos skuzila temu.
 :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> Kaae, slažem se s tobom u zadnjem komentaru , ali opet kažem da nije u redu da se to radi. Onda bi svi tako mogli , napraviti po 6ero djece i živjet na teret državi. Ispada da smo svi mi koji radimo i radom zarađujemo za život budale, a dotični o kojima pričamo su pametni i njima treba pomoć jel. E pa meni je to grozno.


300 kuna mjesecno za jedno dijete? i od toga se moze zivjeti? stvarno?
mislim, vise pojede u tjedan dana (a moja djeca ne jedu puno)
i 300 kuna mjesecno bi bio razlog za imati dijete? LOL

----------


## Ginger

> Nije jos skuzila temu.


 :Laughing: 
pecem kokice i cekam

----------


## Mojca

:Laughing: 
A da ipak ne idem spavati?

----------


## Kaae

Mir i tisina na topicu... samo ja ostala. :Coffee:  :jutro:

----------


## spajalica

Kad si u drugoj vremenskoj zoni.

----------


## Mojca

Pih... Ništa nisam propustila spavajući.

----------


## tangerina

> Sto ti znaci sto jedna napise da je dijete jeftino, a druga da je skupo. Koliko je to para?


a ne možeš to izračunat ako ne odredimo dokad se djecu uzdržava  :Grin: 
meni moji roditelji još pomažu, bolje da njih ne pitamo ništa  :lool:

----------


## nanimira

Mi nismo ništa dobili, sve smo morali kupiti osim komodice i krevetića koju je kupila baka, s tim da je i to previše platila i ja bi bila sretnija da nam je te pare dala jer krevetić uopće ne koristimo ( spava s nama) . Imali smo 10 000kn mjesečno + kredit za auto ( 1100kn) + nešto dugova na kreditnoj ali ništa strašno.

Sad kad ima 2 godine je puno skuplje ( , plaće su nam za duplo manje ) i režije sve skuplje, kredit za auto je još tu a dugovi na kreditnima su se u trostručili. To nije jer živimo van svake mjere nego jer trošimo znatno više na kvalitetnu hranu, puno više sadimo vrt, bavimo s eproizvodnjom domaćih stvari ( a i to košta) i tako, na OBUĆU skoro svaki mjesec jer joj nenormalno brzo raste nogica. 

Bolje bi ti bilo da si višak para stavljate sa strane i štedite kad beba poraste, trebat će vam a familija i ostali će prestat darivat u tolikoj mjeri a moguće je i da će vas zaobilazit u velikom krugu hehe  :Smile:

----------


## Riječanka

mogli bi se do sutra pitati koliko nas neke kategorije stanovnika koštaju. koliko koštaju "naštancana" djeca, koliko koštaju ljudi koji se svjesno godinama truju i ugrožavaju si zdravlje pa se onda liječe na naš račun, koliko koštaju "bezobrazni" prosvjetari koji su se usudili poremetiti našu rutinu štrajkom, koliko koštaju... odgovor je jednostavan - jako puno nas koštaju, ali živimo u koliko-toliko uređenom društvu (ne mislim konkretno na RH, nego na državu općenito) koje određuje granice društvene solidarnosti. i sve dok one postoje pojedinac si ne treba previše razbijati glavu prebrojavajući broj djece susjeda Roma, račune za liječenje narkomana, alkoholičara, pušača...a još bi manje trebao (nadam se da je reagirano na post o protjerivanju odrene manjine iz države, jer je njime prekršeno nekoliko zakona RH), pozivati na "čišćenje" društva od takvih "parazita". postoji za to jedan pojam čije su potpuno nerazumijevanje pokazali naši mladi u jednom istraživanju, fašizam. 
Po meni RH kao državu najviše koštaju mlade generacije zatrovane primitivizmom i odgajane u duhu netolerancije, nepošivanja različitosti i slobode drugih da budu drugačiji i državu koštaju "više" od njih samih. pri tom, naravno, u računici kojom se rukovode, često zaborave uvrstiti pojedine elelemnte jednadžbe, tako da... :Sad: .

----------


## zutaminuta

> mogli bi se do sutra pitati koliko nas neke kategorije stanovnika koštaju. koliko koštaju "naštancana" djeca, koliko koštaju ljudi koji se svjesno godinama truju i ugrožavaju si zdravlje pa se onda liječe na naš račun, koliko koštaju "bezobrazni" prosvjetari koji su se usudili poremetiti našu rutinu štrajkom, koliko koštaju... odgovor je jednostavan - jako puno nas koštaju, ali živimo u koliko-toliko uređenom društvu (ne mislim konkretno na RH, nego na državu općenito) koje određuje granice društvene solidarnosti. i* sve dok one postoje pojedinac si ne treba previše razbijati glavu* prebrojavajući broj djece susjeda Roma, račune za liječenje narkomana, alkoholičara, pušača...a još bi manje trebao (nadam se da je reagirano na post o protjerivanju odrene manjine iz države, jer je njime prekršeno nekoliko zakona RH), pozivati na "čišćenje" društva od takvih "parazita". postoji za to jedan pojam čije su potpuno nerazumijevanje pokazali naši mladi u jednom istraživanju, fašizam. 
> Po meni RH kao državu najviše koštaju mlade generacije zatrovane primitivizmom i odgajane u duhu netolerancije, nepošivanja različitosti i slobode drugih da budu drugačiji i državu koštaju "više" od njih samih. pri tom, naravno, u računici kojom se rukovode, često zaborave uvrstiti pojedine elelemnte jednadžbe, tako da....


Društvo je dobro uređeno upravo zbog toga jer se bori protiv tih čimbenika koji koštaju sve nas standarda življenja. Odi tamo gdje nikoga nije briga za rastuće siromaštvo (Treći svijet) ili drogu (ne znam, Kolumbija). Uopće ne razumijem kako možete tako ležerno relativizirati. Valjda čovjek ne cijeni što ima dok to ne izgubi.

Da me krivo ne shvatite, ne smeta mi što obitelji etničkih manjina imaju mnogo djece već to što se tolerira stav da je u redu imati puno djece koja će ovisiti o državnoj pomoći, dakle živjet će u bijedi, jer eto nitko nije savršen i dok jedni puše, drugi se drogiraju, sve je to za pet jer smo u uređenom društvu.

*Ali uređeno društvo ne može opstati* ako svi streme k tome da budu gori jedni od drugih, u svojim navikama, odnosu prema sebi, djeci, državi, itd, Gdje je odgovornost?

----------


## sasa

žuta minuta na čiju odgovornost pozivaš? ako pričamo o Romima mi smo kaodruštvo jako neodgovorni. integracija je slaba i nikakva. prosječan čovjek Roma naziva pogrdno Cigićem, nitko ih ne zapošljava, nitko imne iznajmljuje stanove, djeca su ima diskriminirana u školi, a kakve šanse ima mali Rom rođen kao "naštancan" 6., u majke koja je prvo rodila sa 14. u takvom mikro i makrookruženju?
jako je lako iz privilegirane pozicije, a bez zavaravanja, svi mi imamo priviegiranu poziciju u odnosu na Rome, s visoka dijeliti lekcije o odgvornosti.

----------


## casa

Pa jednostavno, odgovornost imaš  spram svojih poroka, doplataka. Tuđi poroci i doplatci nisu dio tvoje moralne odgovornosti. Baviti se njima, možeš u dvije situacije: A-pomela si pred vlastitim pragom, ne pušiš, ne piješ, ne drogiraš se, vježbaš, redovito i zdravo doručkuješ, ti i tvoja obitelj, zarađuješ dovoljno za svoju obitelj, i u slučaju otkaza neće ti trebati ničija pomoć ili B- pomažeš svim onim kategorijama kojima je pomoć potrebna iako su neke od tih kategorija same suodgovorne za vlastitu potrebitost.

----------


## seni

Riječanka, moj naklon.

----------


## annie84

> mogli bi se do sutra pitati koliko nas neke kategorije stanovnika koštaju. koliko koštaju "naštancana" djeca, koliko koštaju ljudi koji se svjesno godinama truju i ugrožavaju si zdravlje pa se onda liječe na naš račun, koliko koštaju "bezobrazni" prosvjetari koji su se usudili poremetiti našu rutinu štrajkom, koliko koštaju... odgovor je jednostavan - jako puno nas koštaju, ali živimo u koliko-toliko uređenom društvu (ne mislim konkretno na RH, nego na državu općenito) koje određuje granice društvene solidarnosti. i sve dok one postoje pojedinac si ne treba previše razbijati glavu prebrojavajući broj djece susjeda Roma, račune za liječenje narkomana, alkoholičara, pušača...a još bi manje trebao (nadam se da je reagirano na post o protjerivanju odrene manjine iz države, jer je njime prekršeno nekoliko zakona RH), pozivati na "čišćenje" društva od takvih "parazita". postoji za to jedan pojam čije su potpuno nerazumijevanje pokazali naši mladi u jednom istraživanju, fašizam. 
> Po meni RH kao državu najviše koštaju mlade generacije zatrovane primitivizmom i odgajane u duhu netolerancije, nepošivanja različitosti i slobode drugih da budu drugačiji i državu koštaju "više" od njih samih. pri tom, naravno, u računici kojom se rukovode, često zaborave uvrstiti pojedine elelemnte jednadžbe, tako da....


Bravo. Svaka ti je na mjestu.
Meni su gornji postovi pregrozni da uopce nisam htjela komentirat. Ta mrznja prema svemu i svima sto je razlicito, prestrasno.  Da li ti ljudi znaju gdje takav stav vodi?

----------


## seni

I još samo da dodam, pošto nas tu ima dosta koji smo studirali i čija će djeca studirati.
Znate li koliko to košta državu?

----------


## annie84

I jos mi je gore kad nekome u Hrvatskoj, gdje nema skoro uopce stranaca, nema mjesovitih vrtickih grupa, integracijskih razreda u skoli, doslovno se na cestama cuje samo i jedino hrvatski jezik, koliko je trenutno onih koji se izjasnjavaju katolicima - preko 80 %- e u tako jednom homogenom drustvu (a jasno mi je zasto je tome tako) i drzavi gdje nema razlicitosti - smetaju Romi.
Ma daj me nemoj.
I ti primas dd, imas ista prava -koja i koristis,  znaci mogao bi i tebi netko reci - aha, jesi razmisljala o tome da nemas dovoljno za 2 ili xy djece.

Ta ksenofobija u RH je za zaledit se, na svim razinama.
A mislim da svi znamo u kojem segmentu drustva je zastupljenija.

----------


## seni

Nikada neće postojati sustav socijalne države koji će biti 100% "pravedan". Uvijek će se netko osjećati manje ili vise zakinut u odnosu na nekog trećeg. I uvijek će biti ljudi koji će taj sustav mozda i iskorištavati.

No poanta je u tome, da se uvijek gleda šira, globalna slika, te da ona mora štimati. Mjere imaju smisla onda kada na društvenom  nivou dovode do nekog pozitivnog pomaka, kada se prednosti veće od nedostataka.
a kako se mijenja društvo i njegove potrebe, odnosno kako se stvaraju neki novi problemi ili izazovi, onda se i mehanizmi socijalne države ili samo države tome prilagođavaju.
ne može se sve gledati samo iz vlastitih cipela.

----------


## tangerina

> I još samo da dodam, pošto nas tu ima dosta koji smo studirali i čija će djeca studirati.
> Znate li koliko to košta državu?


s obzirom na trendove zadnjih godina, možda ćemo i saznati, tj možda u sve većoj mjeri upadne u naslovno pitanje

----------


## seni

Da, zato i kažem. 
Kad vidiš koliko vani koštaju fakulteti, pa i dobre gimnazije, bome se slediš.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Istovremeno, brojna su istraživanja pokazala da većina ljudi ne bi zaposlila Rome, ne bi im iznajmila stan itd..


Što misliš zašto? Najviše Roma u Hrvatskoj  je u Međimurju, mislim da oko 3% (nek me ispravi netko tko zna točnije podatke) a više od 50 % kriminalnih radnji u Međimurju čine Romi.

----------


## zutaminuta

> žuta minuta na čiju odgovornost pozivaš?


Moju, tvoju, našu, zajedničku, a ne stav _"pojedinac si ne treba previše razbijati glavu"._ Ta rezignacija je strašna.

----------


## casa

Pa ti si trebaš razbijati glavu time kako da ti manje koštaš državu i tvoja djeca, a ne kako oduzeti prava drugima. To je ono što se zove odgovornost.

----------


## zutaminuta

Casa, tko priča o oduzimanju prava nekome? Voljela bih da svi gledamo kako spriječiti da se netko uopće nađe u situaciji da treba pomoć od države, a ne da se ljudima savjetuje neka si naprave više djece ako im je krivo što drugi ostvaruju prava na temelju velike obitelji i neimaštine.

----------


## zutaminuta

To je kao da vidiš da je nekom krivo što mora na posao umjesto da ima plaćenu rehabilitaciju, pa mu veliš neka si počne uzimat droge pa će i on moći na rehabilitaciju, umjesto na posao.

Gdje je tu logika?

----------


## sirius

Tebi se to cini visak, a od kuda ti ideja da je visak i njima?
Za koga su točno ta djeca- višak?
Pa nije količina novaca jedini kriterij po kojem se odlučuje za djecu. Sigurno ima puno važnijih stvari. 
po tome za vrijeme kriza i ratova djece uopce ne bi trebalo biti ili bi ih bilo minimalno. A gle cuda, povijest pokazuje da se najvise djece radalo u doba ratova i kriza. 
Sigurno ne zbog količine novaca. Isto tako nekome je i jedno dijete "višak" jer ga ne moze/ne želi ubaciti u stil života.

----------


## sirius

i opcenito ...kako u jednoj drzavi koja ima sve manje i manje mlade populacije BILO cije dijete moze biti - visak?
hajde, razumjela bih te da pricas o Indiji gdje je prirodni prirast velik, a velik broj zivi na rubu prezivljavanja (skupa sa svojom djecom) tu bi još bilo neke logike u teoriji...
ali Hrvatska, gdje je djece malo, a niti hrane ne bi trebalo faliti, skole su besplatne...eto , po meni je tu na svaki nacin (SVAKO) dijete vazno, a drzava i sustav sigurno moze uskociti i nadomjestiti barem dio onog sto obitelj ne moze.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nisam upotrijebila termin "višak". To mijenja smisao svega.

----------


## casa

Pa. ali ne možeš ti gledati kako da drugim ljudima ne treba doplatak. Mislim ne možeš ti odlučivati o nečijem potomstvu, radnom mjestu... već samo o svom. I nije moj savket bio da i ti rodiš još par komada djece pa da primaš doplataka, već da je odgovornost odlučiti za sebe imati onoliko djece koliko možeš financijski podnijeti. Samo što to eto nije uvijek lako za znati jer se u životu može dogoditi puno nepredviđenih situacija, od otkaza do smrti partnera. I ne mislim da je u redu štancati djecu kako je netko gore rekao, ali mislim da je gledati na druga ljudska bića kao na štancače djece iz pozicije privilegiranih još nemoralnije.

----------


## zutaminuta

Tko je pričao o odlučivanju umjesto njih? Meni je dovoljno tek to da se ne ohrabruje upadanje u probleme, a o međusobnom širenju socijalne svijesti mogu samo snivati.

----------


## casa

Pa kako se to ohrabruje upadanje u probleme? Misliš doplatkom? Ako da, onda stvarno nemam komentara.

----------


## zutaminuta

Casa, vrtimo se u krug. Odgovor je u postu broj #105.

----------


## casa

Ne razumijem, tko i ako ohrabruje upadanje u probleme? Ni iz posta 105 ... Šta ću, nisam baš pametna danas, valjda zato što sam trudna s četvrtim... I dobivat ću doplatak, osim ako mi plaća ne skoči naglo i visoko...

----------


## zutaminuta

Valjda ne pratiš temu od početka. Dakle, bilo je tu komentara koji su mi upali u oko, na koje sam se nadovezala da je loš taj stav lako ćemo - država će nam sve platiti, društvo je uređeno pa sada možemo cijediti maksimalno (primjer i autora ove teme).

Mene ne zanima to što netko ima mnogo djece već ako on smatra da treba/mora raditi još djece, bez obzira na bijedu u kojoj se nalazi, jer ... Hrvata je malo? ... jer mogućnosti su takve ovog društva da je nemoguće da ti dijete dobije kwashiorkor? .... jer i susjeda ima toliko? ... jer je biskup rekao da tako mora biti?

----------


## pikula

štancanje djece na žalost postoji baš u Indiji npr. gdje se žene oplođuju planski za prodaju bogatim zapadnjacima koji nemogu doći na red za usvajanje u svojim zemljema. Siromašna i napuštena djeca su obično dosta starija dok prođu kroz sustav, zanemarena su i bolesna i nisu za pokazivanje na špici. 
Mene takve pojave puno više brinu od toga što netko prima doplatak 300kn i onda ima još djece. A to što ne radi žena koja ih ima šest to mi je isto upitno. Samo dok skuha i opere suđe i veš eto ti puno radno vrijeme.

----------


## zutaminuta

Pikula, problem je i jedno i drugo, bez obzira što je prvo strašnije.

----------


## casa

Mene smeta kad druge ljudi mjere svojim metrom. Ako ti smatraš da je nešto bijeda, ne moraju to drugi smatrati i ono najvažnije, neki ljudi ne misle da je za djecu potrebno više od ljubavi... I ti ljudi nisu ludi niti glupi. na kraju krajeva. Meni je stav varat ću državu jednako nemoralan kao i stav neka oni koji žive u bijedi ne rađaju.

----------


## zutaminuta

Što ti je zapravo nemoralno kod principa da ako netko nema za nahraniti svoja usta da ne radi još jedna usta koja će trebati hraniti?

----------


## casa

Nisi spominjala k+hranjenje već bijedu, a tu mislim da ima toliko nijansi koje dolaze iz oka promatrača. Osim toga, ne radi čovjek samo još jedna usta koja će trebat nahranit, ono možda radi novog Nikolu Teslu. Jednako tako da svi ljudi koji nemaju mogućnosti odgajati djecu, tu mislim na materijalne i nematerijalne mogućnosti, ne rade djecu, djece bi bilo toliko da bismo izumrli... I tako već puno puta kroz povijest, za vrijeme ratova, kuga, poplava, zbjegova, odnosno u teškim uvjetima ljudi i dalje rade djecu. Jer je to potreba, a potrebe nisu uvjetovane za razliku od želja. Neimaština ne čini ljude manje ljudima, niti slabi njihove potrebe. Tko je siromašan i dalje je gladan, žedan, pospan i hoće potomstvo.

----------


## pikula

samo to što mu ti to ne možeš odrediti
Netko je spomenuo biskupa, ne znam na kojeg misli, ali učenje KC je upravo takvo da nalaže uzdržavanje kad je ugrožena egzistencija zbog  psihičke ili fizičke, siromaštva, u to se ubraja i period dok dijete treba svu pažnju i preporuča se najmanje 2-4godine razmaka među trudnoćama, ali naravno sve je na odluci muža i žene zajedno

----------


## pikula

odgovarala sam na post 119 u prvoj rečenici

----------


## zutaminuta

Casa, što ti je nemoralno u principu da ako netko živi u bijedi ne želi dijete si u istoj da mu pravi društvo?

----------


## casa

Ma mislim, ali ako netko ne želi dijete pa neće ga ni imat. Ali ljudi žele djecu i u bijedi. I zato imamo doplatke i ostala socijalna davanja. Jednako kao što ljudi žele jesti i kad dobiju otkaz, pa imamo druga socijalna davanja. Stvarno ne razumijem, što bi trebali ti u bijedi, kako ih nazivaš... Počinit kolektivno samoubojstvo da ne rastežu proračun i ne snižavaju standard ostalima. 
Ima i onih koji žive odlično po financijskim mjerilima i ne žele djecu, i onih koji žive prosječno i ne žele djecu, i onih bijednih koji ne žele djecu. Jedanko kao što se ne zamaram zašto svi ovi ne žele djecu, ne zamaram se ni zašto svi oni koji žele djece, žele djecu i imaju li pravo imat djecu...

----------


## casa

A meni je nemoralan stav neka oni koji žive u bijedi ne rađaju. Nije meni nemoralno da ljudi žele ili ne djecu, već da neki smatraju da drugi ne trebaju ili trebaju imat djecu.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Nisi spominjala k+hranjenje već bijedu, a tu mislim da ima toliko nijansi koje dolaze iz oka promatrača. Osim toga, ne radi čovjek samo još jedna usta koja će trebat nahranit, ono možda radi novog Nikolu Teslu. Jednako tako da svi ljudi koji nemaju mogućnosti odgajati djecu, tu mislim na materijalne i nematerijalne mogućnosti, ne rade djecu, djece bi bilo toliko da bismo izumrli... I tako već puno puta kroz povijest, za vrijeme ratova, kuga, poplava, zbjegova, odnosno u teškim uvjetima ljudi i dalje rade djecu.* Jer je to potreba, a potrebe nisu uvjetovane za razliku od želja.* Neimaština ne čini ljude manje ljudima, niti slabi njihove potrebe. Tko je siromašan i dalje je gladan, žedan, pospan i hoće potomstvo.





> Ma mislim, ali ako netko ne želi dijete pa neće ga ni imat. *Ali ljudi žele djecu i u bijedi.* I zato imamo doplatke i ostala socijalna davanja. Jednako kao što ljudi žele jesti i kad dobiju otkaz, pa imamo druga socijalna davanja. Stvarno ne razumijem, što bi trebali ti u bijedi, kako ih nazivaš... Počinit kolektivno samoubojstvo da ne rastežu proračun i ne snižavaju standard ostalima. 
> Ima i onih koji žive odlično po financijskim mjerilima i ne žele djecu, i onih koji žive prosječno i ne žele djecu, i onih bijednih koji ne žele djecu. Jedanko kao što se ne zamaram zašto svi ovi ne žele djecu, ne zamaram se ni zašto svi oni koji žele djece, žele djecu i imaju li pravo imat djecu...


Napisala si da je potreba, a sad je stvar želje.

----------


## casa

Da, ali ta želja je proizašla iz potrebe. Mislim zar misliš da imanje potomstva nije potreba? Ili da ljudi imaju potrebu za djecom, a želju nemaju?

----------


## zutaminuta

Je li jedan Nikola Tesla vrijedan milijuna nesretnih ljudi?

----------


## casa

Da, i svaki život je vrijedan. Tko sam ja da sudim koji život je nesretan a koji nije? Tko sam ja da donosim odluku o tome tko ima pravo na dijete a tko nema? Tko sam ja da odlučujem u ime drugih o elementarnom ljudskom, u potomstvu? Tko sam ja da procjenjujem koja bijeda je tolika da djece nema, a u kojoj djece može biti?
I ne zaboravi naši standardi su radikalno drugačiji od standarda naših baka ili prabaka... A ljudi su nesretniji što su bogatiji..bar po našim zapadnjačkim istraživanjima.. Najsretniji su oni na granici bijede, oni što su još svako jutro zahvalni na vodi, što nemaju kupaonice u kućama...

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam zacudjena idejom da se socijalni kriteriji i naknade ne bi smjeli preispitivati. Ja ih itekako preispitujem jer ih uostalom i financiram. Prema tome svatko tko je gradjanin ove drzave itekako ima pravo misliti da su te naknade lose zamisljene , da poticu ponasanje koje ta osoba smatra neprimjerenim itd. Uostalom, bottom line, zasto bi ja trebala biti sretna da imam manje za svoju djecu jer moj novac odlazi za neku tudju? Zasto ne bih mogla smatrati da bi bilo pravednije da meni ostane vise, a za njih neka se pobrinu njihovi roditelji? Svi moramo biti sretni i velikodusni jer ne skapavamo od gladi, jer ima i onih kojima je losije nego nama? Vec sam jednom napisala, ovaj nas narod bi bio najsretniji da se donese zakon da sve iznad x000 kn place se ima odmah transferirarti u drzavni proracun jer taj novac tim osobama ne treba, valjda im je visak.

A sto se tice naknada, u ZG koliko znam je to uz tih skromnih 300 kn mjesecno dobiva i ne bas skromnih 11.000kn godisnje za trece i svako iduce, i to mislim nekih 6 godina, daleko od "sice".

----------


## tangerina

prva stvar, ako su ljudi siromašni, ne znači da su nesretni ni da taj život nije vrijedan življenja

druga stvar, ljudi niti ne planiraju svi imati djecu, djeca se, relativno često - dese sama. kao posljedica i želje i potrebe, jel  :Grin: 
pa onda imamo priču o zaštiti, da, ali i informacije/obrazovanje, a i same metode zaštite (kondomi, pilule) su manje dostupni onima koji manje imaju
maloprije sam spomenula i abortus, onima kojima bi bio opcija, opet, nije jeftin hobi kod nas danas
dakle praktički dolazimo do toga da se ljudi ispod određenih primanja ne bi trebali seksat?

a s čime da se ljudi vesele? ako rade, rade neki šugav posao, ne mogu si priuštit ni ljetovanje ni zimovanje ni tečaj francuskog, praktički jedina lijepa stvar u životu koju si mogu priuštit je seks

----------


## zutaminuta

Najsretniji su oni koji nemaju kupaonice.

----------


## olja

E, zutaminuta, par puta sam pisala i brisala, kontam nema vajde ulaziti u raspravu, ali propagiras meni odbojan stav i banalizujes Nikolom Teslom, aj' malo stani na loptu i razmisli o tome sto si pisala. Ako i dalje budes smatrala da su tvoji stavovi ispravni, molim te odgovori mi kakve bi ti konkretne mjere predlozila da se zaustavi rast nepozeljne populacije koja od svojih roditelja nista pametno nece moci da nauci i kako sprijeciti zloupotrebe socijalnih davanja od strane istih?

----------


## zutaminuta

_"dakle praktički dolazimo do toga da se ljudi ispod određenih primanja ne bi trebali seksat?"_

A njihovo pravo/potreba/želja za jebanj*m je bitnija od dobrobiti djeteta? Kako se tu najmanje misli kako će biti tim nedužnim malim ljudima kasnije, to me boli. Ova tema me za danas tako ražalostila da se privremeno moram udaljiti iz diskusije.

@olja, edukacijom, dijeljenjem besplatnih prezervativa, i sl.

----------


## tangerina

> Ja sam zacudjena idejom da se socijalni kriteriji i naknade ne bi smjeli preispitivati.


ja se slažem da se trebaju preispitivati
ali i nakon preispitivanja, ja ne bih oduzela lovu za djecu
Eventualno, ako bi se pokazalo da neke veće cifre roditelji često koriste za stvari koje nisu u interesu djece, prenamijenila bih pomoć u nešto drugo, što može biti samo za djecu. Negdje sam jednom čitala da su ekonomisti i izračunali, dugoročno je ulaganje u djecu najisplativija investicija za društvo.

slažem se da treba gledati kako se neka mjera "ponaša na terenu" i prilagođavati je tome. Veli mi jedna cura neki dan da je prije puno studenata zapošljavala preko studentskog ugovora, a sada neće više da rade jer im to upada u ukupne kućne prihde i onda gube pravo na stipendiju. Pa ovdje zarade 4.000kn a tamo bi izgubili 10. Tu su pravila postavljena tako da potiču studente da ne rade čak i kad bi mogli, i to nema smisla.

----------


## casa

Naravno da je normalno preispitivat politiku socijalnih primanja. Ali nije isto preispitivat tu politiku i smatrat da oni koji žive u bijedi ne trebaju rađat. Recimo, sasvim mi drugačije zvuči... ajmo svim ženama koje rode a primaju doplatak ponudit savjetovanje o kontracepciji... od ljudi u bijedi stvaraju nesretne živote koji nisu vrijedni življenja. Ovo prvo je pokušaj pomoći, a ovo drugo je ... boljedanepišemšta...

----------


## tangerina

savjetovanje o kontracepciji, da, i kako sam rekla ne samo savjetovanje nego realna dostupnost

ali i pored toga, neki ljudi koji žive u bijedi možda isto žele biti roditelji, možda imaju puno ljubavi za dati, i žele u svom jednom jedinom životu doživjeti da ih zagrle male ručice njihovog djeteta, pa ne bi li im država mogla pomoći sa šugavih xy kuna koliko je potrebno za koliko toliko dostojanstven život?

----------


## olja

A sta sa vec rodjenim i ovim sto vec vrse "zloupotrebu"? 

Preispitivati se smije, moze i mora sve, ali ni na ciju stetu.

Btw, strasno mi je zanimljiva paralela izmedju topika o izbjeglicama, na kome je bilo misljenja da i kod nas ima potrebitih kojima cemo se radije naci pri ruci  i ovog topika o nasim potrebitim koji izrabljuju sistem. Bas zanimljiva.

----------


## annie84

> _"dakle praktički dolazimo do toga da se ljudi ispod određenih primanja ne bi trebali seksat?"_
> 
> A njihovo pravo/potreba/želja za jebanj*m je bitnija od dobrobiti djeteta? Kako se tu najmanje misli kako će biti tim nedužnim malim ljudima kasnije, to me boli. Ova tema me za danas tako ražalostila da se privremeno moram udaljiti iz diskusije.
> 
> @olja, edukacijom, dijeljenjem besplatnih prezervativa, i sl.


U kojem ti paralelnom svemiru zivis? 
Kojom metodom bi ovo uopce bilo izvedivo, uz uvjet da to ljudi uopce zele? 
Slat ce im mjesecnu zalihu doma? Postom? 
Ne samo da je neizvedivo, nego je i zadiranje u neciju intimu i mogucnost izbora. 
A i granici mi s ludilom. 
U tom slucaju, trebali bi u rodilistu vec napraviti kontrolu bankovnih racuna - a jos bolje psihickog stanja - prije nego ti daju da s bebom odes doma.

----------


## pikula

bilo je tih pokušaja u praksi staljinistička rusija je sterilizirala romkinje, mentalne bolesnike dugo poslije rata. Bilo je tih eugeničkih pokušaja još po svijetu. Nije to tako rijetko ljudima padalo na pamet, a po pristojnijim verzijama ovdje vidimo i zašto

----------


## annie84

To sa sterilizaciju mi je jasno, dijeljenje kondoma mi je SF. Ono na mjesecnoj bazi.

----------


## pikula

tako što se olakša postupak oduzimanja djece i postrože kriteriji za egzistencijalni minimum u kojem djeca smiju živjeti.
Time utjeraš strah u kosti, a svaka autocenzura je bolja i jeftinija od cenzure. I kina i Indija se sve više okreću tom modelu.
UN uvjetuje zemljama u razvoju pomoć prihvaćanjem upravo propagande kontracepcije i njihovog gender gay zdravstevnog odgoja. Eto tako se to otvoreno kontrolira populacija nepoželjnih u praksi.
Zguglaj malo "uspjehe" planned parenthooda u americi...  Kako su jadnim siromašnim crncima niknule u susjedstvu njihove klinike i koja statistika stoji iza toga.
To ti je sve sjajna provedba ovog odterećenja proračuna oš iz prošlosti oš iz sadašnjosti

----------


## pikula

Samo kad bi ti koji to provode uspjeli kad bi natalitet svuda pao kao u Europi što bi onda oni naručivali kvote djece po zanimanjima koja su potrebna i eto ti Vrli novi svijet...

----------


## sillyme

.

----------


## sillyme

Da drzava financira npr mirenu - 30kn mjesecno troska - onda nitko ne bi slao paket komdoma mjesecno. Samo jedan prijedlog na temu jeftine, dostupne i pouzdane kontracepcije.

A sto se sterilizacije tise, zbog agresivnog nametanja svojih stavova rktc nasem drustvu kroz kojekakve "eticke" lijecnicke udruge u stvari imamo situacije da se zenama uskracuje njihovo zakonsko pravo na dobrovoljnu sterilizaciju netocnim tumacenjem zakona. Pisala je jedna forumasica na temi, sjecam se.

----------


## rafi&gabi

> U mom susjedstvu živi nekoliko ROMSKIH (nipošto CIGIĆKIH) obitelji, otac jedne od tih radi cijeli dan kod privatnika u autopraoni, zaradi puno, ali stalno je odsutan. Majka je doma. Imaju 4 djece. Po čemu se razlikuju od bilo koje prosječne obitelji "plave krvi"? Nebi vjerovala koliko je "cigiću" koji želi raditi teže naći posao od lijene propalice prave boje kože... Ne treba generalizirati, pogotovo ne na roditeljskom forumu, gdje smo svi slabi na djecu, a neki ih imaju i više od 4-5...


ova tema mi je bljak bljak skroz jer neznam kamo to vodi,pokusala sam ju pročitati do kraja al stvarno,neki komentari su suvisni.
Ne necu komentirat,samo sam htjela reci LEIRmam da mi se cini da smo u istom susjedstvu..

----------


## annie84

> Da drzava financira npr mirenu - 30kn mjesecno troska - onda nitko ne bi slao paket komdoma mjesecno. Samo jedan prijedlog na temu jeftine, dostupne i pouzdane kontracepcije.
> 
> A sto se sterilizacije tise, zbog agresivnog nametanja svojih stavova rktc nasem drustvu kroz kojekakve "eticke" lijecnicke udruge u stvari imamo situacije da se zenama uskracuje njihovo zakonsko pravo na dobrovoljnu sterilizaciju netocnim tumacenjem zakona. Pisala je jedna forumasica na temi, sjecam se.


Apropo Mirene, ona je u RH iznimno jeftina u odnosu na susjedne zemlje. Ali mijesat se u takve stvari mi je uf. Ono u stilu ajmo birati tko ce gdje zivjet, tko ce koliko djece radat.
Bio je jedan dobar clanak na temu trisonomije 21, kako izumire jer 90% majki ne daje bebama sansu za zivot uopce.
Pretuzno, kuda ide ovaj svijet....

----------


## zutaminuta

I evo me nazad...


> U kojem ti paralelnom svemiru zivis? 
> *Kojom metodom bi ovo uopce bilo izvedivo,* uz uvjet da to ljudi uopce zele? 
> Slat ce im mjesecnu zalihu doma? Postom? 
> Ne samo da je neizvedivo, nego je i zadiranje u neciju intimu i mogucnost izbora. 
> A i granici mi s ludilom. 
> U tom slucaju, trebali bi u rodilistu vec napraviti kontrolu bankovnih racuna - a jos bolje psihickog stanja - prije nego ti daju da s bebom odes doma.


Postavimo automate za kondome pa si svak zeme kak mu usfali? 
Viš ovak to izgleda: http://jumbobarking.typepad.com/phot...omat_small.jpg



> bilo je tih pokušaja u praksi staljinistička rusija je sterilizirala romkinje, mentalne bolesnike dugo poslije rata. *Bilo je tih eugeničkih pokušaja još po svijetu.* Nije to tako rijetko ljudima padalo na pamet, a po pristojnijim verzijama ovdje vidimo i zašto


Joj, molim te. Eugenika cilja na genetiku, na eliminaciju nekog nepoželjnog svojstva, ili obratno. Siromaštvo nije zapisano u genetici. Siromašan može biti bilo tko, neovisno o svom genetskom naslijeđu. 

A iskorijeniti siromaštvo - zar je to nešto loše? Ili ćemo romantizirati siromaštvo jer smo najsretniji bez kupaonice, kao što casa kaže?



> Apropo Mirene, ona je u RH iznimno jeftina u odnosu na susjedne zemlje. Ali mijesat se u takve stvari mi je uf. Ono u stilu ajmo birati tko ce gdje zivjet, tko ce koliko djece radat.
> Bio je jedan dobar clanak na temu trisonomije 21, kako izumire jer 90% majki ne daje bebama sansu za zivot uopce.
> Pretuzno, kuda ide ovaj svijet....


Pretužno je da žališ što će nestati trisomije.
Ono, ajmo žaliti što nije više bolesti, i bolesnih.

----------


## casa

Pa ne kažem ja da su ljudi najsretniji bez kupaonice, već da tako kaže neko zapadnjačko istraž
ivanje.
I misim da je ovo s trisomijama jasno koliko različito razmišljamo. Ti pretpostavljam mislm da su ljudi koji imaju dijete s trisomijom 21 jadni i hrabri i da sigurno nisu znali za trisomiju, jer inače bi se naravno odlučili za pobačaj. Ali ljudi čija djeca imaju trisomiju takvo tvoje razmišljanje nalaze uvredljivim, oni su ponosni roditelji vlastite djece, koji ne žale što su im djeca rođena niti bi željeli svoju djecu popraviti.
Iskorijeniti siromaštvo se može mnogo brže i lakše time da podijelimo nego time da ne dopuštamo siromašnima imanje djece. Naime, siromašni stalno nastaju oko nas, iako nisu u takvom okruženju rođeni. Naravno, najefikasnije bi bilo da sve ispo 1500 kuna primanja po glavi u obitelji, dstranimo. Mislim da bismo to mogli u tjedan dana. I voila, siromaštva nema u državi nam. Pa da vidiš kako bi nam BDP porastao...

----------


## čokolada

Ajme, žutaminuta...bar se trisomije i djece ostavi kad si već naciljala siromašne i tamne odrasle.

----------


## sillyme

> Apropo Mirene, ona je u RH iznimno jeftina u odnosu na susjedne zemlje. Ali mijesat se u takve stvari mi je uf. Ono u stilu ajmo birati tko ce gdje zivjet, tko ce koliko djece radat.
> Bio je jedan dobar clanak na temu trisonomije 21, kako izumire jer 90% majki ne daje bebama sansu za zivot uopce.
> Pretuzno, kuda ide ovaj svijet....


Ja se jednostavno divim kako ljudi izvrcu raspravu iz posta u post. Tema: jadni siromasni ne znaju za kontracepciju i/ili im je skupa. Ti se ubacujes s posprdnim"tko ce im slat jednom mjesecno kondome" . Ja dam prijedlog vrlo jeftine kontracepcije za koju treba brinuti jednom u pet godina. I sad tvoj komentar o "mijesanju u "takve" stvari"?! Koje? Da se punoljetnim stanovnicama rhu reproduktivnoj dobi objasni i ponudi besplatna jeftina kontracepcija. Sto se mene tice moze i neka druga, ako im je milija. Nes ti "mijesanja". Hoces - dobijes, neces - ne dobijes. Gotovo. I onda nema vise price o jadnoj sirotinji koja eto nema druge zabave pa imaju djecu (kako je to netko gore "pojasnio" )

O tragediji "izumiranja" T21 ne bih, mozemo recimo o tragediji izumiranja T18 i kako ta djeca obicno ni ne dozive prvi rodjendan....

----------


## zutaminuta

> Pa ne kažem ja da su ljudi najsretniji bez kupaonice, već da tako kaže neko zapadnjačko istraž
> ivanje.
> I misim da je ovo s trisomijama jasno koliko različito razmišljamo. Ti pretpostavljam mislm da su ljudi koji imaju dijete s trisomijom 21 jadni i hrabri i da sigurno nisu znali za trisomiju, jer inače bi se naravno odlučili za pobačaj. Ali ljudi čija djeca imaju trisomiju takvo tvoje razmišljanje nalaze uvredljivim, oni su ponosni roditelji vlastite djece, koji ne žale što su im djeca rođena niti bi željeli svoju djecu popraviti.
> Iskorijeniti siromaštvo se može mnogo brže i lakše time da podijelimo nego time da ne dopuštamo siromašnima imanje djece. Naime, siromašni stalno nastaju oko nas, iako nisu u takvom okruženju rođeni. Naravno, najefikasnije bi bilo da sve ispo 1500 kuna primanja po glavi u obitelji, dstranimo. Mislim da bismo to mogli u tjedan dana. I voila, siromaštva nema u državi nam. Pa da vidiš kako bi nam BDP porastao...


To dijeljenje je pitanje ograničenih kapaciteta. Sada nas je sedam milijardi, a znači li to da nas isto tako može biti i pedeset milijardi bez problema?

Čokolada, evo ostavljam.

----------


## sillyme

> Ajme, žutaminuta...bar se trisomije i djece ostavi kad si već naciljala siromašne i tamne odrasle.


Sto nije annie84 uvela tu temu?

----------


## annie84

Zutaminuta, tebi očito nista nije sveto, srami se.

----------


## zutaminuta

Sveto siromaštvo. Sveta ljudska patnja. Eto.

----------


## annie84

Sillyme, totalno si me krivo shvatila.
IRONICNO sam pitala tko ce im slat kondome i tko se smije u to mijesat jer je meni to grozno - mijesanje u takve stvari mi je grozno.
Za Mirenu sam samo usput rekla da je u RH povoljna u odnosu na susjede zemlje, kao informaciju nevezanu uz temu.
Ali ova tema je odavno za filozofski kutak, ako uopce.
Odjavljujem se.

----------


## zutaminuta

Kako je dijeljenje kondoma miješanje? Čovjek si sam uzme kondom *ako to hoće.*

----------


## annie84

I poznajem predivne roditelje prepredivne djece s trisonomijom 21 i da, zalosna bi bila da ih nema na ovom svijetu jer su divni ljudi.

Zutaminuta, meni se cini da ti zelis samo zdrave, radisne, plodne do max 2 djece, obrazovane...nastavi niz ljude na svijetu. 
Jel tebi to normalno?

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne annie84, ja kao da pričam turski. Ja bih da se siromaštvo ne glorificira jer nema ništa divno u tome kada kao desetogodišnjakinja dođeš doma, pretražuješ ormare i sve što nađeš je komad starog kruha, ili kada si kao petnaestogodišnjakinja prisiljena prati odjeću na ruke, a tuširati se u hladnoj vodi. Govorim iz prve ruke.

Da, meni je normalno željeti obrazovane sugrađane, site sugrađane, samosvjesne.

----------


## annie84

Eto, ne slazem se uopce s tobom na ovoj temi zutaminuta, ne mogu iz svojih cipela shvatiti tvoje stavove, ali vjerujem da su nam zivotni putevi i iskustva potpuno drugaciji, tako da nema smisla raspravljati.
Svima vam zelim sve najbolje i laku noc.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ni ja, sviđa mi se ta fraza, iz svojih cipela tvoje. Hvala na željama, i također.

----------


## annie84

Naravno, ali to je utopija, to nije stvarnost, u tom je problem.

Imamo i neobrazovane, bezobrazne, bahate, agresivne, pripadnika drugih nacionalnosti, drugih religija...
To je tako. Nismo svi isti.
Kljuc je u toleranciji, a ne u zelji da svi budu "kao ja/mi/oni".

----------


## zutaminuta

Nekad je utopija bila ovo što imamo danas. 
Htjela sam još toga dopisati, ali mi se okreće želudac od vlastitih rečenica. Zvučim kao stara učiteljica.

----------


## sirius

Zutaminuta, osobno misilm da si fulala poantu smisla boravka na ovoj kugli.
Nisi jedina, a jos si i mlada...pa ima vremena da jednom ugledas ljepotu i smisao iza savrsenstva kojem ciljas.
ili ne ugledas, niti u tome ne bi bila jedina...
ali zivot je dug , pa nitko ne zna sto ga iza ugla ceka: mozda siromastvo, mozda trisomnija, mozda tisucu drugih " nelijepih " stvari ... I ako te jednom takav zivot pogodi mozda se iznenadis ako otkrijes da i u njemu ima ljepote, i smisla, i da je (i ) to Život.

----------


## annie84

Ispricavam se samo jos na koristenju krivog izraza, sad sam tek vidjela da je mobitel sam ispravljao pa dodao par slova. A ja prekasno skuzila.

----------


## zasad skulirana

najaktivnija trolerska tema do sad,a jes netko dobro bacio ješku.... :Grin: 

hmhhh,malo sam vrtila film da vidim koliko ja poznam ljudi koji imaju više od 3je djece (jeli to već spada u domenu "štancanja"?)..
..zanimljivo,sve do jedne familije ( a evo iz glave ih nabrojah 6) su izrazito bliske i aktivne u KC, tako da im Mirena i golduni nikako nisu prihvatljivi kao metoda kontracepcije...(za dvije znam za izjavu:koliko ćete imat djece? Koliko Bog da....mislim da je tu mjerenje bazalne i računanje plodnih dana vrhunac)
samo jedna od tih 6 doslovno živi od pomoći crkve, ostali su prosjek,čak ima i imućnih....

----------


## zutaminuta

Sirius, takav život me već jednom pogodio. Hvala, ne bih ponovno. 
Također mislim da si fulala poantu svega što sam pisala.

----------


## Kaae

> tako što se olakša postupak oduzimanja djece i postrože kriteriji za egzistencijalni minimum u kojem djeca smiju živjeti.
> Time utjeraš strah u kosti, a svaka autocenzura je bolja i jeftinija od cenzure. I kina i Indija se sve više okreću tom modelu.
> UN uvjetuje zemljama u razvoju pomoć prihvaćanjem upravo propagande kontracepcije i njihovog gender gay zdravstevnog odgoja. Eto tako se to otvoreno kontrolira populacija nepoželjnih u praksi.
> Zguglaj malo "uspjehe" planned parenthooda u americi...  Kako su jadnim siromašnim crncima niknule u susjedstvu njihove klinike i koja statistika stoji iza toga.
> To ti je sve sjajna provedba ovog odterećenja proračuna oš iz prošlosti oš iz sadašnjosti


Joj, ne diraj mi Planned Parenthood. Ionako ih tlace gdje stignu, a ni za sto. Sve neka paranoja, uglavnom katolicka, a pojma nemaju o cemu je rijec. Evo ih tu kod  mene sjede pred zgradom savjetovalista, s natpisima "Pray to end abortion". Ono, dodje mi da ih opalim znakom po glavi - umjesto da sjedi tamo na debeloj guzici, neka napravi nesto da 'end abortion'. Volontiraj, educiraj, sto god. 

A upjesi Planned Parenthooda su zapravo izuzetno mjerljivi i dostupni na uvid. Svaka im cast.

----------


## Kaae

P.S. Nasa lokalna klinika uopce ne radi abortuse. Plus nije u crnackoj cetvrti. Zapravo ni nemamo crnaca, osim tu i tamo (i uglavnom su Somalijci).

----------


## zutaminuta

Nema abortusa jer ih liječnici odbijaju raditi / zabranjeno je zakonom ili nema potrebe jer sve žene odluče zadržati dijete? Razlika je velika.

----------


## tangerina

zutaminuta, nitko ne glorificira siromaštvo
borba protiv siromaštva je važna i vrijedna i mislim jedan od top ciljeva UNa sad nedavno objavljenih
oprosti na osobnoj noti možda pretjeranoj za ovakav oblik foruma, ali vidim da pišeš na osnovu osobnog iskustva i možda iz pozicije ljutnje na svoje roditelje što su te doveli u takvu situaciju
pa onda osobno shvaćaš naše reakcije kao umanjivanje toga što si doživjela, što sigurno nije nikome namjera

pa ću pokušat na drugačiji način objasnit
siromaštvo se ne iskorjenjuje iskorjenjivanjem siromašnih
jer je to em moralno katastrofalno, em totalno neučinkovito
pa u Hrvatskoj je zadnjih godina koliko ljudi POSTALO siromašno? živjeli su prosječne srednjeklasne živote i sad doslovno kopaju po kontejnerima.

protiv siromaštva se bori borbom za jednake šanse u obrazovanju i zapošljavanju, za ravnopravnu raspodjelu dobara u društvu, borbom protiv korupcije....
zato je suludo ono što si rekla da je gore kad netko štanca djecu u siromaštvu nego ono što je Sanader napravio, zbog toga što je Sanader i još XY njih napravilo tisuće ljudi kod nas I JESU siromašni

dostupnost kontracepcije i seksualna edukacija su sigurno odlična stvar koja puno pomaže, ali nikako jedino rješenje problema, između ostalog i zbog razloga koji je navela skulirana.

----------


## seni

Potpuno je logično da UN ima i prosvjetiteljsku ulogu u populacijskoj politici. Problem naše planete jest prenapučenost. Prilično veliki problem.

Drugi problem je ogromno siromaštvo i bijeda u određenim regijama i zemljama.
Učenje o kontracepciji je u svakom slučaju i suvislija i ljudskija i humanija metoda kontrole planiranja potomstva i populacije od napr. uobicajnih u određenim dijelovima svijeta:
- od 10 djece mladu dječju dob preživi 4
- od 8 njih 4 , 5oro budu od vlastitih roditelja prodana u roblje, prostituciju i slično.
ima dovoljno i izvještaja meritornih organizacija i emisija na serioznih kanalima kao sto su recimo arte, koji pokazuju reportaže iz npr. Konga s majkom, koja objašnjava kako je upravo svoje 4 djece u dobi d 6-12 poslala na ulicu, da bi ostalo troje moglo imati bar neku šansu da preživi. Itd, Itd...

no, da ne bude zabune, te mjere UN-a na svjetskom nivou nemaju ama bas nikakve veze, sa određenim postovima na ovoj temi, koje je Riječanka jasno opisala. Dapače, radi se o istoj medalji sa licem i naličjem.

sto se tiče gender gay teorija koje jelte UN "prodaje" u manje više nepismenim i neobrazovanim dijelovima stanovnistva, ....pa ja volim koristi zdravi ljudski razum.

a sa obrazovanjem i razvojem doći će na sreću i gender i ravnopravnost bez obzira spol, boju koze..Itd na red.
ako nas kakva nuklearna katastrofa ne pogodi, svijet ipak napreduje. mic po mic, ali gledano u dužim vremenskim rasponima ipak napreduje.

----------


## AdioMare

> zutaminuta, nitko ne glorificira siromaštvo


ne bi se trebalo, ali u 'žaru rasprave' svašta se čudnoga počne glorificirati i važnoga banalizirati.

----------


## seni

Zdravo društvo uvijek može "podnjeti" određeni postotak populacije koji na neki način izlazi iz okvira. To je potpuno jasno. Modaliteti društvenog uređenja stvaraju se razmišljajući o + i - varijantama na društvenom nivou. A ne nivou uspoređivanja sebe i susjeda.
Druga važna točke je propitivanje provedbe, odnosno toga sto je alternativa?
To je zaista neobično važno. Gledati pet koraka unaprijed. 

Eto mozda neki bara i janko zaista imaju xy djece, samo zato da bi živjeli od socijalnih davanja. Sigurno ima takvih ljudi. Ljudi su i dobri i loši i srednji i svakakvi i to kroz sve socijalne slojeve.
no što je alternativa? Kako ćeš ti to njima dokazati? Niti je moguće, a kada bi to i nekako bilo moguće, koštalo bi vjerojatno trostruko više, nego sama socijalna davanja.
Što je druga alternativa?
Ukinuti dječji doplatak i druga socijalna davanja za svih? Hm, hm... Ni to nije dobro.

Uz to, bez obzira na roditelje, društvo ne može već rođenu djecu ostaviti na cesti. To je i neljudski i nehumano i naprosto nemoguće. Uz to, upravo se treba toj djeci pomoći da i sama ne ponavljaju mustru svojih roditelja, dati ima šansu da kroz obrazovanje stvore sebi i svojim budućim potomcima bolju budućnost, od one koju su sami imali.

Kad to sve zbrojiš i oduzmeš, dođeš na to, da je najoptimalniji način, onaj koji daje najviše pluseva uz najmanji broj minusa. Meni nije poznat ni jedan mehanizam modernog društva koji daje samo pluseve.

----------


## sillyme

Ajmo se iz visina humanistickih nacela spustiti u prizemnije konkretne primjere. Obitelj x iz mog grada je dobila trece dijete i 11.000kn sjeda na racun 1x godisnje (mozda je sad manje, nemam pojma, brojku mi je rekla kolegica koja ih ima troje). U toj obitelji inace majka ne radi a otac skuplja "sekundarne sirovine" pa ja vozim svaki dan slalom izmedju rupa na cesti jer nema pola poklopaca sahtova u kvartu, a povremeno uzivamo u smradu spaljene izolacije kablova - miris koji ne mozes fulat jednom kad ga naucis prepoznati. I sad 6 godina kasnije obitelj x shvaca da od iduce godine nema tih 11.000kn koje su im taman za cigarete i pivo (jer me njihova djeca i dalje redovito podrapani i prljavi zicaju "pet kuna za bonbone" - ja im obicno dam bonbone, ne 5 kn, jer su njihovi roditelji vec dobili od svih nas 1300kn mjesecno za svakog od njih). I sto ce ti roditelji zakljuciti? Da im se sigurno vise isplati imati jos jedno dijete (koje naravno nije cetvrto nego sesto, sedmo) nego ostati bez tih 11.000kn. Jer je njima to veliki novac.

I da, ja mislim da ovaj nacin pomoci samo potice obitelj x na jos vise djece, jer ne vide nikakvu racunicu da ih imaju manje. Prema tome, kao porezni obveznik, smatram da bi bilo pametnije osmisliti neku manje populisticku a djeci kvalitetniju podrsku nego je ovo sto sad imamo u zg. I ne vidim zasto o tome ne bi komentirali umjesto "a sto cemo drugo nego pomagati djeci" jer puno puta uopce ne pomazemo time djeci nego im realno, dugorocno, odmazemo...

----------


## Mima

S druge strane, obitelji y, z, m i n bi rado imale treće dijete, ali boje se troškova jer im je već i sa dvoje teško, pa im tih 11000 kn godišnje daje sigurnost da će nekoliko godina godišnje primiti financijsku injekciju kojom će popraviti budžet, i odlučuju se na treće dijete. To je pronatalitetna mjera, a ne socijalna. Može se raspravljati jesu li državi potrebne pronatalitetne mjere i kakve, ali država očito smatra da jesu.

----------


## jelena.O

Usput već godinama je ua treće samo 9 tisučica

----------


## sillyme

> Usput već godinama je ua treće samo 9 tisučica


Pa - ako je samo 9 tisucica, onda stvarno nema potrebe dalje razmisljati o tome...

----------


## cleaning-lady

Syli me ti si sad izabrala opet krajnji primjer.. ima nas samohranih majki kojima zmn placa stanarinu a za ostalo se pobrinemo svojim rukama. I pritom ne mislim na krađu nego zaista svojim rukama. Zajamncena minimalna naknada je 1200 kuna iako ce je sada povecati , no neznam za koliko. Moja curica dobije 350 kuna djecjeg doplatka i trebala bi dobiti 1000 kuna alimentacije ali joj tata malo uplati malo ne. Ja ne zivim na socijalnoj grbaci zato jer zelim to. Nego zato jer moram. U trudnoci mi nije produzen ugovor na poslu a bila sam u firmi odlican i postovani frizer. Kada je zavrsio porodiljni tek dva mjeseca nakon sam nasla posao unatoc iskustvu ali je svima bio problem sto sam sama sa djetetom i ovisim o cuvalici. Fora je i u tome da su nase place pale na 2500 plus taj famozni prijevoz.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## cleaning-lady

I meni ta placa nikako nije dovoljna da pokrijem stan rezije i hranu. Tako da radim doma na crnom idem drugim ljudima u kucu i friziram. Cistim urede ,stanove i slicno. Trazim posai vec osam mjeseci. Ali takav da ne moram angazirati cuvalicu. Taj posao koji sam nasla nakon porodiljnog je poceo tako da je malena u jaslicama zaradila jednu virozu za drugom i nikako nisam mogla toliko placati cuvalicu. Cijelu zimu je bila bolesna.od 1.9. Je imala vec treci puta virozu od cega je prosli tjedan zavrsila na infuziji jer je toliko povracala i imala proljeva da joj niti ja dojenjem nisam ispjela to nadoknaditi. Kada sam rodila bilo me uzasno strah da necu moci dojiti i toliko sam citala i pripremala se ,jer sam znala da joj necu moci priustiti hranu i flasice i dojenje je bilo puni jeftinija opcija za mene. Ima nas roditelja koji ulazemo tih 40 kuna za 3 gige interneta , ne zbog facebooka nego zato da bi ustedili i vrijeme i novac i informirali se a i neke stvari kupili povoljnije nego u ducanu. Ima nas jako puno roditelja koji smo nemocni i trudimo se sve dati djeci. Ja sebi nisam kupila niti jedan jedini komadic odjece vec 3 godine. Trebam se pofarbati ali mi je zao dati 100 kuna za dvije kutije boje da si pobojam kosu od sjedih vlasi. Zapustena sam. Ali bas me briga. Cinim sve da nas pokrijem. I sigurna sam da ima jos mama koje ne sjede na kavi niti puse, niti piju niti izlaze i cine bas sve sto mogu za svoje malene. I da. Dijete kosta. I mene je nas socijalni sustav spasio od ceste. Pa sto god vi rekli...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## tangerina

sillyme, kužim te i znam i ja za slične primjere, ali mislim da tu nije zakazala država odnosno grad koji daje 11 ili 9 ili koliko već tisuća kuna, nego socijalna služba koja ne kontrolira i ne reagira na roditelje koji ne brinu o djetetu/djeci

----------


## Kaae

> Nema abortusa jer ih liječnici odbijaju raditi / zabranjeno je zakonom ili nema potrebe jer sve žene odluče zadržati dijete? Razlika je velika.


Zasto je razlika velika?

Ne razumijem pitanje. Mislim, razumijem sto pitas, ali ne razumijem zasto ti je bitno. Nema abortusa (u Planned Parenthood klinici u mom gradu) jer nemaju uvjete - abortusi se obavljaju u bolnici, vrlo poznatom 'lancu' u Americi. Ne znam zasto nemaju uvjete; vjerojatno im nije bilo bitno da ih ostvare, a mozda je stvar (samo) financijske prirode.

Na svu srecu, drustvo je dovoljno uredjeno da ljudi imaju pravo na abortus, da nije zabranjeno zakonom. A i sve zene ne odluce uvijek zadrzati dijete. I to je ok, s obzirom da je to njihovo pravo.

----------


## Kaae

> sillyme, kužim te i znam i ja za slične primjere, ali mislim da tu nije zakazala država odnosno grad koji daje 11 ili 9 ili koliko već tisuća kuna, nego socijalna služba koja ne kontrolira i ne reagira na roditelje koji ne brinu o djetetu/djeci


S ovim se potpuno slazem. Naravno da ima primjera iz svake krajnosti, i u Hrvatskoj i tu kod mene i u tko zna kojoj zemlji svijeta (svakoj, vjerojatno). Ali u pravilu, sistem funkcionira. Da je bas tako lako iskoristiv i da su bas svi tako hladno opusteni oko iskoristavanja resursa, ne bi li onda svi, ama bas svi, imali puno djece i zivjeli na tudjoj grbaci? Ipak je puno, puno vise onih koji su u stanju (financijski) brinuti za svoju obitelj.

----------


## zutaminuta

> zutaminuta, nitko ne glorificira siromaštvo


Ne? Što li je ovo:



> I ne zaboravi naši standardi su radikalno drugačiji od standarda naših baka ili prabaka... A ljudi su nesretniji što su bogatiji..bar po našim zapadnjačkim istraživanjima.. *Najsretniji su oni na granici bijede, oni što su još svako jutro zahvalni na vodi, što nemaju kupaonice u kućama...*





> siromaštvo se ne iskorjenjuje iskorjenjivanjem siromašnih


Iz kojeg si mog komentara iščitala da želim iskorijeniti siromašne, kao već živuće ljude!? Što? Da uzmemo puške u ruke i pucamo po njima? 




> zato je suludo ono što si rekla da je gore kad netko štanca djecu u siromaštvu nego ono što je Sanader napravio, zbog toga što je Sanader i još XY njih napravilo tisuće ljudi kod nas I JESU siromašni


Vidiš, nisam upotrijebila pojam "štancanje". Niti jednom u ovoj raspravi.

Gore je od onog što je Sanader napravio zato što je on nažao učinio drugima, a ne vlastitom svom.



> dostupnost kontracepcije i seksualna edukacija su sigurno odlična stvar koja puno pomaže, ali nikako jedino rješenje problema, između ostalog i zbog razloga koji je navela skulirana.


Koji su to razlozi? Vjerski? Da se na njih oslanjamo i slušamo što svećenici govore još bismo bili zaglavljeni u crnom mračnom vijeku.




> ali gledano u dužim vremenskim rasponima ipak napreduje.


Ne vidim neki napredak. Naprotiv, stvari se zakuhavaju. Svjetsko stanovništvo raste, a resursa je sve manje. Rješenja su uglavnom skupa i mase ne pristaju na njih.




> S druge strane, obitelji y, z, m i n bi rado imale treće dijete, ali boje se troškova jer im je već i sa dvoje teško, pa im tih 11000 kn godišnje daje sigurnost da će nekoliko godina godišnje primiti financijsku injekciju kojom će popraviti budžet, i odlučuju se na treće dijete. To je pronatalitetna mjera, a ne socijalna. Može se raspravljati jesu li državi potrebne pronatalitetne mjere i kakve, ali država očito smatra da jesu.





> Zasto je razlika velika?


Jedno je stvar zabrane (loše), a drugo je da nema potrebe ili je tako niska da se ide drugdje. 




> S ovim se potpuno slazem. Naravno da ima primjera iz svake krajnosti, i u Hrvatskoj i tu kod mene i u tko zna kojoj zemlji svijeta (svakoj, vjerojatno). Ali u pravilu, sistem funkcionira. Da je bas tako lako iskoristiv i da su bas svi tako hladno opusteni oko iskoristavanja resursa, *ne bi li onda svi, ama bas svi, imali puno djece i zivjeli na tudjoj grbaci?* Ipak je puno, puno vise onih koji su u stanju (financijski) brinuti za svoju obitelj.


Neki još uvijek imaju milosti prema svojoj nerođenoj djeci.

----------


## Mojca

Omg.

----------


## Kaae

Vise ne znam sto bih te pitala osim, mozda, koliko imas godina. Cisto tebi u obranu. :/

----------


## zutaminuta

Dobro, ispala sam sada glavno zlo. Zašto? Jer zastupam stav da dijete treba planirati, a ne dopustiti da se desi. Zaboga, nama su tako još i u školi govorili, plus doma roditelji. Tek kada imaš dovoljno za pokriti sebe onda radiš dijete, a ne obratno, kako tangerina veli jer ti je sve u životu što imaš seks, a usamljen si u svojoj bijedi pa bar neka te grle ručice. To je sebično i naopako razmišljanje, ali ok, vi kako hoćete. Savjetujte ljudima neka si prave djecu i ovise o socijali. Daleko ćemo dospjeti tako.

----------


## Mojca

A isto si mogla reći koliko imaš godina.  :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> sori, ali mene čim netko pita koliko košta dijete prođe užas. Pa jel te netko pita tim riječima koliko te košta baka ili najbolja frendica, a možda jednoj plaćaš dom, a drugoj kave ili zbog nje imaš skupe pramenove lol zezam se
> Znam da treba pobrojati troškove i biti informiran i razuman, ali malo birat riječi kad se radi o djeci barem na roditeljskom forumu, djeca se ne štancaju, romi aku su hrvatski državljani imaju sva prava kao i ti, a i na voljene osobe ne vješamo etikete s cijenom.
> Dobro možda ponekad mužu kažeš da ne mlati čokolade ko da rastu na drvetu ili kćeri da se skine s mobilnog interneta, ali da pomisliš ti me koštaš toliko i toliko i  uštedit ću ako te hranim samo grahom i rižom.... Daaaj i to netko situiran na toplom i suhom..


x 

Mucno mi je bilo citat ovaj clanak u Slobodnoj, dijelom i zbog komentara koje znam cuti na tu temu. :/

----------


## pulinka

> Jer zastupam stav da dijete treba planirati, a  ne dopustiti da se desi. Zaboga, nama su tako još i u školi govorili,  plus doma roditelji. *Tek kada imaš dovoljno za pokriti sebe onda radiš dijete..*.


Prema onome što si ranije napisala, poznaješ siromaštvo iz prve ruke. 

Osećaš ljutnju prema svojim roditeljima zbog toga? Mrziš sebe zbog toga što ipak jesi rođena?

Čak i ako je tako, nemaš prava da tako olako uvrediš hiljade ljudi o kojima ne znaš baš ništa, osim da su korisnici socijalnih primanja.

Raspravi svoju ljutnju sa svojim roditeljima - i nadam se da si izuzetno finansijski stabilno stojeća, i da nećeš morati da raspravljaš slične stvari i sa svojim detetom.

A veruj mi, koliko god da si ubeđena da možeš da opskrbiš dete, jednom ćeš doći u situaciju da mu kažeš da nešto ne možeš da mu priuštiš. 
I dete će biti ljuto na tebe i nesrećno. 
I misliće da je užasno uskraćeno i siromašno. 

A ti ćeš se tog trenutka osećati jednako loše kao bilo koji socijalac.

----------


## zutaminuta

Pulinka, ostavi se psihoanalize. Stvar je vrlo jednostavna. Ponovit ću: netko nema za svoja usta - neka ne radi još jedna. Čemu da dva usta budu gladna? 

O, imam pravo govoriti, odnosno kritizirati ono što smatram da iz korijena ne valja. Zaboga, pa nisu djeca tamagochi.

Da si me pratila na ovoj temi vidjela bi da razlikujem one roditelje koji se iznenada nađu u nezavidnoj situaciji i onih kojima je već vrlo, vrlo loše pa unatoč tome prave još djece, iz razloga koje je navela tangerina, a to je jer im se seksa, i drugo, jer su usamljeni i nesretni pa neka im ručice djeteta čine utjehu. Ne pitajući se kako će biti tom malom nedužnom stvoru.

----------


## zutaminuta

I pulinka, ako dijete uskratim ikad za osnovne potrepštine neće mi past na pamet nakon tog upustit se u spolni odnos bez zaštite. Da, znam da zvučim kao brošura za tinejdžere, ali tako je.

----------


## anamar

Jos od dutke lutke nije bilo napolitanki.

----------


## Kaae

> Jos od dutke lutke nije bilo napolitanki.


Kad su skupe.  :lool: 

Ok, zutaminuta, ajmo ovako. Kol'ko para imas mjesecno za dijete? Cisto da procijenim(o) je li to dosta. Mozda si se zeznula u procjeni i mislis da je sve pod kontrolom, a nije. Kad se vec mora tako kalkulirati, jel.

----------


## zasad skulirana

predvečer je na HTV 2 bio putopisni dokumentarac o Burmi,upalila sam tek pred kraj nažalost no voditelj je na kraju rekao nešto što me asociralo na ovo od Case o sreći: kaže,gledateljima će se njihov način života činiti surov i težak no ja davno nisam vidio sretnije i produhovljenije ljude...
to je valjda ono istraživanje koje je spominjala o sreći bez kupaonice...

----------


## zutaminuta

Zapravo, neće mi pasti na pamet ovako ili onako rađati još jedno dijete na ovaj nesretni svijet, pa i da imam sve pare svijeta. Greška je bila i ovo. Neću si to moći oprostiti do kraja života. Niti se djetetu dovoljno ispričati što sam je svjesno dovela u postojanje. 

Komentirati ovdje je bilo kao zaletjeti se glavom u osinjak. Zašto sam očekivala da ćete me razumjeti? Jer uz sposobnost rađanja vežem odgovornost. Ali to je debelo naivno. Da je tako ne bi bilo pola s**nja koja se događaju u svijetu svakodnevno.

Djecu radimo zbog nas, ne zbog djece. Iz sebičnosti, ne iz ljubavi.

----------


## Kaae

A ne znam sto bi ti covjek rekao, osim ako se ne zahebavas. Valjda da potrazis strucnu pomoc.  :neznam:

----------


## Peterlin

Kaae, samo je treba pustiti da dijete još malo naraste. Meni ovo zvuči kao postporođajna depresija, a vjerojatno i je. Ideja sa stručnom pomoći nije bez osnova - mnogim ženama to puno pomogne, barem da osjete da nisu same ni jedine koje se bore s takvim osjećajima. 

zutaminuta, doći će trenutak kad ćeš se osjećati bolje. Taj dan nije daleko, ali ga je često teško dočekati. Pretraži forum - bilo je topica o depresiji poslije poroda. Sretno!

----------


## Kaae

Tim vise; najbolji lijek za PPD je, opet, strucna pomoc.

----------


## Apsu

> Zapravo, neće mi pasti na pamet ovako ili onako rađati još jedno dijete na ovaj nesretni svijet, pa i da imam sve pare svijeta. Greška je bila i ovo. Neću si to moći oprostiti do kraja života. Niti se djetetu dovoljno ispričati što sam je svjesno dovela u postojanje. 
> 
> Komentirati ovdje je bilo kao zaletjeti se glavom u osinjak. Zašto sam očekivala da ćete me razumjeti? Jer uz sposobnost rađanja vežem odgovornost. Ali to je debelo naivno. Da je tako ne bi bilo pola s**nja koja se događaju u svijetu svakodnevno.
> 
> Djecu radimo zbog nas, ne zbog djece. Iz sebičnosti, ne iz ljubavi.


Ma tebi samo treba puno ljubavi.
Evo jedan hug  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> Djecu radimo zbog nas, ne zbog djece. Iz sebičnosti, ne iz ljubavi.



Da... to je samo jedna od teorija koja ti paše u ovom trenutku. 

Ti si djevica u horoskopu?

----------


## nanimira

Žutaminuta, ja sma imala slično razmišljanje kao i ti nakon poroda. Idem na psihoterapiju jer sam emo i hipersenzibilka i to stanje mi se još pogoršalo nakon poroda i nisam se znala nositi s tim emocijama, ne zato jer sam slaba nego jer sam ih preduboko i preintenzivno doživljavala. I pomaže, vrlo je korisno jednostavno reći nekome što osjećaš a da te taj netko ne osuđuje ili ti nameće svoje mišljenje, ili smatra da si u krivu. Učiš kako se nositi s tim emocijama a nikako ih ne gutati ili potiskivati.

Ako želiš,javi mi se PP pa da razgovaramo...

----------


## pikula

žutaminuta nije sve u novcu. Isto bi se moglo reći i za ljude koji nemaju socijalnu mrežu iza sebe, ako su djeca boležljiva i oba roditelja rade, ako se bilo koji član obitelji ozbljno razboli, jedan roditelj umre nema tih novaca koji će riješiti te situacije bolje od povezane proširene obitelji i cijeloživotnih obiteljskih prijatelja. Sve je to ne daj Bože, ali se događa. 
I to je samo još jedan primjer. Stvar je tome da ljudi koji su socijalno na rubu,preselili su u novu zemlju ili grad i nemaju nikog svog čine samo dio potencijalnih problema, a gdje su stabilnost veze, sama stabilnost majke i njezino zdravlje...
Naravno da netko tko spava pod mostom, umire od teške bolesti, sam i napušten ne bi svoju želju za djetetom trebao imati na vrhu liste, dapače vjerojatno je zadnje o čemu misli, ali od našeg siromaštva koje znači fakultet i brandiranu odjeću pod upitnikom do toga je ogroman spektar života i nije na nama da sudimo na nama je da pomognemo ako možemo, ako ne ne.

----------


## cvijeta73

ovo što kaže pikula. plus, zutaminuta, naravno da će uvijek biti i neodgovornih ljudi. to je tako. i neodgovornih i lijenih i glupih. i treba se preispitivati socijalna politika, ali i dalje će tih ljudi biti. i neće postati nikad odgovorni, radišni i pametni.

----------


## seni

Žuta minuta, nije uopće stvar o stavu, da se roditeljstvu pristupa odgovorno. Ja tu dijelim tvoje mišljenje. Radi se o stavu da mjere socijalne politike ili pronatalitetne mjere, se trebaju i donositi i mjeriti u odnosu na prosječni benefit cijele zajednice.
I kao sto cvijeta kaže, ne postoji mjera kojom možeš svakog pojedinca usrećiti, niti mjera za koju možeš biti sigurna, da je netko neće zloupotrebiti.

evo ovaj primjer koji je sillyme navela. Sto tu možeš uciniti:
ukinuti svu socijali?
ukinuti dječji doplatak?
ukinuti pronatalitetnu politiku?

naravno da postoje razni načini, na koje možeš pomagati socijalno ugrožene. I naravno da se o tome i može i treba razgovarati.
ali za to ipak treba pogledati malo širu sliku, brojke i statistike.
ne može se samo na osnovu vlastitog iskustva donositi zaključke da li socijalna politika suvisla ili ne.

----------

